# What originally got you started wanting to knit and/ or crochet ?



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

( I haven't seen this subject and did a search, so if I missed it, please let me know. ) 
my story: 
Expecting my first child, I saw all the women in both families working on gifts to welcome the child, and I wanted to make something too. 

So, despite having failed to learn from my grandmother when I was young, and my friend when I was in high school, or to make a nice cardigan with buttonholes later on, I tried again. 

I would have failed again, but luckily a kind librarian (amazing people, aren't they?!!) showed me how to learn as a child. 

So, by the time my daughter arrived, I had enough white, yellow, and green granny squares to sew together and edge to make a carriage afghan. 

For 41 years, crochet has calmed, satisfied, inspired, and rewarded me, and enabled me to share the gift with others.

A crochet site led me to KP and all of the stunning, amazing, glorious, incredible works shown here led me to return to knitting to create my first knitting in 44+ years. It is almost done and I hope to post a photo soon. ps That first afghan still being used by the new babies in the family.

What got you started?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

When I was 17 - just about to turn 18, I wanted to make Barbie clothes for my baby sister. I saw them on the cover of a McCall's Needlework magazine and asked mom to show me how, but my left hand drove her crazy. (She kept trying to accomodate what didn't need any!!!) I taght meysef and completed the clothes it time for Christmas. I still remember the evergreen coat with little gold beads for buttons. That was exactly 50 years ago. Prior to that, an older gentleman in the neighborhood taught my friend and I how to do a string dishcloth but that lesson didn't stick... Since then, I have developed a penchant for all things yarn and fabric and spin, weave, Xstitch, quilt, sew, and *always, always * knit...


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Like you I started when my babies were little. I had learned to knit from my mother when Iwas about 12 or 13. I rememeber my first attempt at knitting was a long grey scarf with lots of holes in it and wavy edges where I had increased stitches without knowing how.

I always had a piece of knitting and a book to hand. Then as my children grew older I stopped and didn't knit again until my first grandchild was born. I used the same pattern as I had knitted for her mother 30 odd years ago. 

I came across Kntting Paradise and it really inspired me to attempt something new (socks!). I go to a knitting group at our local library every second week and love to see what everyone is knitting or crocheting.

Its lovely that your afghan is still in use. It does bring back memories.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I was brought up in the dirty thirties, right in the depths of the depression. The only way I got a new sweater or pair of socks was if I knitted them. Luckily my mother had already taught me and was on hand, of course, if I needed help.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

These are great stories! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I was 30 my husband asked me if i could teach myself anything what would it be next thing I knew we were off got a how to book (no internet then)and some yarn 
been hooked ever since


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My grandmother's knitting bag lived on the doorknob on the inside of our shared bedroom, but I never saw her knitting.

My mother was always crocheting everywhere, except in church. She was my carry-and-do-it-everywhere role model.

At age 8, I saw some of the older girls on the schoolbus knitting. I wanted to knit too.

So, I nagged my grandmother until she finally taught me the bare basics of knitting. My mother, not to be outdone by _her_ mom, taught me the bare basics of crochet and - most important! - to read a pattern.

That was 1954. I have never been without either a knitting or crochet project in progress at hand since - usually at least one of each.

That said, I've learned more about the ins and outs of knitting and crochet since I got online in the 1998 than I had from my mother, grandmother, and all the books I'd bought since adulthood and employment. As I age, I learn there's always more yet to _be_ learned! It's wonderful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

once a person stops learning anything new there goes the mind
that was a nice story glad you leaned I am the only one in my family who knits everyone crochets


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I lost my job 3 1/2 years ago.... and I wanted something to occupy my time and be creative with gifts for my family that 1st Christmas after losing my job. I took a knitting class at a community college and had an amazing teacher. There were 9 of us and all different levels of experience... everyone shared and helped out with the individual projects we were all working on. It was the best experience.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

I was a hyperactive child before it had a name. My Mom had me sit at her feet and do things. She was very smart. Because of her I learned how to focus my attention first on sewing and then on crochet. She never knitted, but she could make that one needle fly. I have my love for fiber arts from her. Because of her teaching me how to focus. I never had to take the first medication.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

good for her my aunt had a neighbor who used to make pottery when she knew I was around I had to sit there for hours and paint lines on each pot guess the old ones then knew what they were doing


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

When I lived in Minnesota a lady I worked with at the University of Minnesota (her name was Kay) knit, and she made such pretty things. I wanted to learn so I got a book and taught myself how. Kay shared lots of patterns with me and helped me when I got stuck. I knit a lot of things in the four years I lived in Minnesota. After I moved away, I quit knitting for various reasons. After I retired, I thought about what I could do with my spare time so I took up charity knitting.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that's if the charity people don't keep your knitted items for themselves happened to me now I give my stuff to the people I want to have it


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

My mother started me knitting when I was in my early teens. Many of the women in our small town crocheted, quilted and did chicken scratch ( a form of cross stitch) I was taught those things by them. My maternal grandmother was a dress maker and I learned to sew and embroider at her knee as a small child. I am very grateful for the role that my grandmothers and their friends played in my life They taught me to enjoy being a woman and a homemaker and they gave me the skills I needed including teaching me to cook. I have precious memories of those great women.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sure you do and the stories you could tell
most everything i learned was on my own or watching other people work depending on the job
a woman can only cook and clean just so much til we say enough is enough kitchen's closed or I'm on strike


----------



## MalMom (Aug 5, 2011)

My sweet Grandma taught me how to knit at age 8, along with crochet and sewing. Mom got me doing embroidery and perfected my skills sewing - how many sewing lines can you sew on a gingham apron? Loads...and you learn how to sew a straight line while doing it over and over!
My Mom at age 77 still knits and of her four daughters, I'm the only one that still knits. It keeps us close going over our KnitPicks and Patternworks catalogs together over the phone, since she lives in North Carolina and I live in California! During a recent cruise around the tip of South America, what did Mom buy me - beautiful Alpaca yarn from Peru! She has been my teacher for cables, socks, and seams over the phone for years, and we can talk "knitting" for hours. 
The best part of my family heritage to me is our love of creating beautiful things with our hands, and I'm forever grateful to Grandma and Moma for passing on their love of knitting to me!
Thanks for asking...it's been 43 years of love for me to knit as often as I can, and I love it that others find the joy of playing with sticks and yarn like I do - I'm not the only crazy one!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

any one who enjoys knitting loves playing with sticks and yarn
you were lucky so have a strong influence in your life


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't remember when I learned to crochet or who taught me. I just remember crocheting for as long as I can remember, with just a few breaks in between. I learned knitting just a few years ago by watching Knitty Gritty (Vicki Howell) on DIY Network.. she had some amazing guests and I would watch how they did it, and started thinking.. 'I can do that'.. I'd tried knitting over the years but never got the hang of it until Knitty Gritty.... and if I had a question regarding a specific stitch and how to do it, I watched videos on You Tube until I had it. I did not even know about local knitting groups until later, about 1 1/2 - 2 years ago.. I went to a few, and started one in Meridian, Idaho, with a couple of other knitters.. Our knitters come and go, but we have 3 or 4 steadies that come every week. Boise has a larger group that meets every other Wednesday and meets at a different restaurant every time. My grandmother knit and crochet but we never had the chance to sit down and pick each other's brains.. Perhaps it was her that taught me to crochet when I was too young to remember those details.


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

I learned how to crochet in the 3rd grade. A little girl was taking her crochet to school and crocheting at recess. I was so impressed, I asked our neighbor to teach me. She taught me to crochet and the class mate's mother taught me how to read patterns. Both are a skill I have absolutely enjoyed ever since. My mother sewed, but did not crochet or knit. My dad used to tell me, "You need to learn to sew, you can't knit a dress". I learned how to sew after I had my little girl. But enjoy the needle work best. I learned to knit about 20 years ago from my mother in law. She was making dishcloths. I loved the way the knitted dishcloths looked, so I had to try it as well. I really find more pleasure in knitting. I think it is because it is still more challenging to me. Although sometimes I like the simple mindless knitting. My favorite things to make are dishcloths and baby hats and booties.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

from the old books i've read the british used to teach the girls needle work when they had one room schools


----------



## Gailious (Dec 12, 2011)

My mum was always knitting when I was a child and she taught me how to knit but I did not really start knitting until my daughter was born. I stopped knitting once she was older and I went back to work. I have recently started knitting again. I love card making but as I don't have a dedicated area to card make in some times it seems like to much effort to pull all my card making stuff out so I took up knitting again as it just means taking out so much stuff. I am really enjoying getting back into knitting and am even making knitting items that I have never done before. I love reading everybody's stories.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I learned to crochet when I was young (a long time ago) but I always was dissatisfied because 1) the patterns were limited then and 2) the finished project was always so BULKY. I wanted very much, even then, to learn to knit. And I don't know why I didn't, to be real honest. But about 2 years ago a lady started a knitting class at my coffeehouse and said "Oh, I can teach you". Well, I took her up on it, and boy, am I ever glad!! Still learning, I guess it's a progressive thing, but I'm learning something new with each project. True, crochet is faster, but knitting is more professional-looking. The second thing I'm really glad of is KP. Can't remember how I found you guys, but you're all so helpful and patient, I can't believe there is a better group.
Sorry this is so long.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I started knitting at 7 years old in school making dishcloths, the yarn was horrible and hurt your hands and I used to try to stretch the knitting so I wouldn't have to do so many rows. It's a wonder it didn't put me off, then a cousin gave me a knitting pack for Christmas when I was 11. 3ply red yarn and the pattern was feather and fan. the rest is history.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> any one who enjoys knitting loves playing with sticks and yarn
> you were lucky so have a strong influence in your life


I never thought about it until you mentioned it, but as a kid my parents always bought me hand-coordinated toys, like making hot pads, or bead jewelry, etc. Wonder if they thought of that.
My Nanny taught me to sew, make patterns. and read them, don't remember ever seeing her knit or crochet.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

While on a visit to my Grandma's house, I discovered a ball of yarn and knitting needles tucked away. Grandma claimed she couldn't remember how to knit, but got me a little book of directions. I knit a scarf - it was the most hilarious things you've ever seen.
Within a year (I was 9 when I discovered the yarn), I was knitting hats and mittens, then sweaters.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My mother was always knitting, usually baby sweaters using the same pattern over and over. Occasionally she would make a feather and fan stole for presents, and sometimes mittens for me and my brother. She was a big help in starting me to knit when I was about 9 or 10.
I learned to crochet when I was in 7th grade, about 12 I guess. Once a week we had a craft club that would meet for a 45 minute period. The teacher there taught me to make the granny stitch. She didn't tell the names of the stitches involved, just how to do it. Later, I got "grannied" out and taught myself how to read a pattern. 
I continue to learn, thanks to the wonderful folks here on KP.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> from the old books i've read the british used to teach the girls needle work when they had one room schools


When I was in Primary school (ages 5 - 11) we were taught knitting and sewing from age 7 and I really resented it because the boys got handwork (making models, woodwork, paper crafts, etc) instead and I would much rather have done that! Didn't knit again until I retired last year and have now become an addict! Hoping to teach myself to crochet next year - no doubt will have plenty of questions for the forum! BTW knitting and sewing are no longer on the Primary School curriculum.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > from the old books i've read the british used to teach the girls needle work when they had one room schools
> ...


For what it's worth, neither is shop.


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

I grew up in England in the 40's .We learned in school at age six.We all knit hats for ourselves for those cold winters and have knitted ever since.


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

I learned to knit eons ago in 4-H, but hadn't done it in a long time. Then <working at a university music department> one of our graduate students and best friends got a teaching job in a small Texas town...hated it there...and when she came back here to make it her home, she had all sorts of cool knitting skills! So she reacquainted me with the fine art of knitting, and I haven't put it down since!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, 
You asked,
Here goes,

My Mother was the most awesome seamstress in the world. There was nothing she couldn't do. If there wasn't a pattern she would invent one. I on the other hand was blonde and dislexic before they had a title for either one and I was both. She was designing an evening dress and trying it out on a doll first. At 5 years old I thought she was a bit too old to be playing with dolls, but ok. When it took too long I decided it must be more fun sewing for dolls than playing with them (which I never did). To get me out of her hair she cut out two little pieces of boring muslin while she had this fabulous silver brocade with brilliantly embossed roses that was cold and slick to the touch. She told me to sew around all the edges so I did and returned asking what next. She obviously couldn't believe her eyes when I explained indignantly that I did exactly what she told me to do but was drawned out by her laughter.

It took quite some doing to get my courage up 3 years later to ask about her crochet project. She sent me off to make the eternal chain. For years I decorated my room with those aweful pink yarn doillies that I made myself after watching her and learning to tie knots to join in the round. LOL

After grieving her loss for 4 years and spending weeks and weeks in hospital waiting rooms and over night recliners with my husband's health issues, I found that my old buddy crochet was the best companion I could have asked for and I was soooooooooooo grateful. But I still hand't learned to make a circle to make anything other than scarves and blankets and afgans. After my DH had a heart attack and died and the PRECIOUS LORD OF MERCY gave him back to us, I figured his request for a natural fiber hat couldn't be THAT HARD!...................It was! But he is so worth it.

Which is why I learned how to knit because he already has over 25 crocheted hats in every color but one style, ok two. 

So...................he asked for a voyager hat for mountain man rondevous. Sounded simple enough. I have been on this project since last summer. I had to learn to knit. Then I had to learn to use circulars. Then I broke the cable to my one and only "fav" circular that I had made 5 test patternes with and taken out 4 others from. 

Miracles of Miracles and with the help and encouragement of the wonerful ladies here, I didn't give up. I learned from my mistakes............................Never really knew what that meant before this endeavor but I really did learn more from my mistakes than my successes this go round. 

To see him strut around like a peacock in that hat............ there are no words!!!

Thank you Ladies, One and All,
And to all,
A very Merry Christmas!!!

pearl


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

When I was little my Mom always knit for us kids and my Dad, I was always fascinated with what she did, When I was about 7 years old, I took a couple of her needles and some old yarn and got her to show me what to do. I never made anything that made sense but from that day on I was hooked. Even as a teenager I would knit baby stuff, that was and still is my favorite thing to knit. 

I learned how to crochet in Junior High in home economics class and again I was hooked, and I love to make crocheted baby or children items.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

About a year and a half or so I asked My roommate to make me some mittens. You know the ones with the string in between so you don't lose them or co-workers won't take them? Well she hemmed and hawed and The colder it got at work the more desparate I was. ( I am retired but used to work in a prison in Connecticut. And when posted outside it got cold.) Well I finally realized that she was blowing me off or she really couldn't make them, Soooooo, I went on the internet and learned to knit. In the process I probably Knotted up 100 yads of yarn and broke 30 or so sets of needles but I persevered and so far I have made mittens (none for me yet), socks, scarves, hats, hooded scarf, afghans, And now I am going try my hand at making a hoodie for my ROOMMATE! And I haven't turned back since. (Hope she heard that in her room and woke up! LOL) Someday I will make myself some mittens like my grandmother used to make at Christmas for us kids. (You know the ones with the string in them.) Oh and by the way incase any of you were wondering, I am very much a man. I just have a hobby.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a neighbor that made me a knitted barbie suit that was lovely. Then as I got older saw all the beautiful projects they made at the knitting store in town and had to learn more.


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

Andy, when you learn to make those mittens, please show me how!!! I made my son a beautiful hat and scarf for this winter out of a beautiful green heather yarn, and have enough for mittens as you describe, but I'm chicken!!!!
Merry Christmas all and thank you for this wonderful sharing group!!!!
Syl
who is still snuggled in bed with her two Dalmatians reading email and putting off getting up and busy!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't remember a time in my life when I did not know how to knit or crochet. Don't remember how I learned. I think it was mostly by looking at things.
I have a flashback that as a child I sat under our kitchen table and knitted an apron for my doll. I can only date it back to about four years old. I kept that apron for years and years because it made me laugh on how ingeniously I had created it. 
My search to always make something bigger and better has landed me on this website. And what a group we are. I have found FANATICS like myself and love everyone of you from all corners of the globe. 
Only bad thing is I spend so much time on this site and it keeps me away from my needles that I might have to say goodby to you all. I love you all but my needles HAVE to come first!!!!!!!


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

You can do anything. There are so many sites online with videos. Just start and see where it takes you. These are just three of the items I have made and when I started them I had know idea how they would come out. Especially the multicolored scarf. I took a lace cable pattern from some magazine and changed it a little and added a border to it and used up my leftovers. I had no clue it woud come out as nice as it did. I should put a string on it as many people are eyeing it. LOL


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

Andy, BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
I have downloaded some knitting podcasts and I know there are several how to do videos on youtube.
Thank you for sharing pics of your work...motivation!!!!!
Syl


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Andy, your work is gorgeous!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

On one of his album's Bill Cosby called those "idiot" mittens (the ones attached together with string). Don't ask me why I remember that. I haven't listened to those LP's in over 40 years! Funny how the mind works!


Andyz280f said:


> About a year and a half or so I asked My roommate to make me some mittens. You know the ones with the string in between so you don't lose them or co-workers won't take them? Well she hemmed and hawed and The colder it got at work the more desparate I was. ( I am retired but used to work in a prison in Connecticut. And when posted outside it got cold.) Well I finally realized that she was blowing me off or she really couldn't make them, Soooooo, I went on the internet and learned to knit. In the process I probably Knotted up 100 yads of yarn and broke 30 or so sets of needles but I persevered and so far I have made mittens (none for me yet), socks, scarves, hats, hooded scarf, afghans, And now I am going try my hand at making a hoodie for my ROOMMATE! And I haven't turned back since. (Hope she heard that in her room and woke up! LOL) Someday I will make myself some mittens like my grandmother used to make at Christmas for us kids. (You know the ones with the string in them.) Oh and by the way incase any of you were wondering, I am very much a man. I just have a hobby.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Like some of you, it was required in elementary school in Germany, that all girls learn to knit. I was a complete failure at that study and my teachers finally gave up on me. Then, when, close to retirement from teaching, I got my alpacas, I decided it was time that I learned to knit and do something with their fiber. So I joined a knitting group and have been with that group ever since. The group's make-up changes every once in a while, but our mentor, Mary, has been with us all along and we now have a group that has been together for the past five or so years. We enjoy our sessions tremendously, learn from each other, comfort each other, and also solve all of the world's problems while we are knittin, crocheting away. We meet on Wednesday mornings at a local church and also take part in craft shows whenever we can. Lots of fun and I hate it when I have to miss a meeting.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

My mother knitted when I was a child. I can remember boxes of yarn arriving at the house. I (at age 10)made an attempt at an afghan for a baby cousin. It was very misshapen! But my aunt kept it. Never really had any interest again until I watched my MIL. She is actually the person who taught me to hold needles and keep tension. MY desire was then fueled by the opening of a Pinquoin yarn outlet at our local outlet mall. Still have stacks of pattern books from there. Knitted alot for the boys in my house. My husband still has and wears the sweater I made him 20 years ago. Life got busy and I put it aside for awhile. Then my friend's sister started making her own yarn (Farmhouse Yarns) which spurred my interest again. Most recently I'm inspired and motivated by all that I see on KP!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

We lived with my grandparents when I was little,and one day I found some yarn and needles in my grandmother's drawer...I never saw her knit...when I asked her to show me how to use them she eventually did...but her heart just wasn't in it...I was about 5 yr old...this was right after WW11 and she had lost her son...I practiced with the yarn but never made anything...there was only one small ball of tarn to work with..BUT she had taught me to knit and purl and years later I started making sweaters I saw in magazines....I didn't know what gauge was so the first one would have fit a pregnant elephant..but the second one was a baby sweater and it looked good! It was in the Christmas issue of a Woman's Day magazine in 1966
julie


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Your story and mine are nearly identical. It's amazing to me that once we as newly married then expecting our first child turned to knitting/crocheting to make our baby it's first blankie. Good question gardengal. Gonna be interesting to read all the responses.



NJgardengal said:


> ( I haven't seen this subject and did a search, so if I missed it, please let me know. )
> my story:
> Expecting my first child, I saw all the women in both families working on gifts to welcome the child, and I wanted to make something too.
> 
> ...


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I taught myself to knit about 40 years ago but I was so slow I quit before I finished a single item. Then, in 2010 my older daughter decided to use cloth diapers and wanted some wool soakers, so I crocheted her some but she found the sock monkey knitted soaker pattern (off of Ravelry). After carefully studying the pattern, I did break down and do it and haven't looked back. My grandmother knitted and crocheted, quilted and sewed. My mother sewed and quilted, but neither taught me how. I learned sewing in high school home ec class and taught myself the rest. My younger daughter wanted to learn how to knit and last April we spent a Saturday together and by Monday she had a scarf to wear to work. She designs her own patterns and does intarsia beautifully. I love this site and am learning so much. I have quite a few unfinished projects, and am addicted to knitting! Merry Christmas to all!!! And a happy knitting year!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Mom knitted and crocheted. She had tried to teach me when I was little but I would rather be outside climbing trees! About 10 years ago at a Women Ministries retreat a group of us made a prayer shawl for a friend of ours, Nikki, who had cancer. Susan (who started the shawl) showed everyone how to knit a little and we all knit part of it. Nikki loved it, especially all the holes, knowing it was knitted with love. Nikki passed away this week after a long battle with cancer. Nikki was an inspiration to me when I had cancer 4 years ago. Anyway . . . I started knitting about 5 years ago. My friend, Linda, has been knitting over 50 years and she knits scarves for the homeless (she made 300 this year!). She got me some yarn, needles and a Leisure Arts book and let me go at it! She lives about a half mile from me so we show each other our projects. Since discovering KP and the internet I have made great advances in my knitting! I just started to knit in the round. My first attemot at a hat was way too big (I didn't have a pattern). I just finished another but it is a little big too. I'll try again and will get it.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> About a year and a half or so I asked My roommate to make me some mittens. You know the ones with the string in between so you don't lose them or co-workers won't take them? Well she hemmed and hawed and The colder it got at work the more desparate I was. ( I am retired but used to work in a prison in Connecticut. And when posted outside it got cold.) Well I finally realized that she was blowing me off or she really couldn't make them, Soooooo, I went on the internet and learned to knit. In the process I probably Knotted up 100 yads of yarn and broke 30 or so sets of needles but I persevered and so far I have made mittens (none for me yet), socks, scarves, hats, hooded scarf, afghans, And now I am going try my hand at making a hoodie for my ROOMMATE! And I haven't turned back since. (Hope she heard that in her room and woke up! LOL) Someday I will make myself some mittens like my grandmother used to make at Christmas for us kids. (You know the ones with the string in them.) Oh and by the way incase any of you were wondering, I am very much a man. I just have a hobby.


OK I gotta know . . . how do you break a needle?


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Andyz280f said:
> 
> 
> > About a year and a half or so I asked My roommate to make me some mittens. You know the ones with the string in between so you don't lose them or co-workers won't take them? Well she hemmed and hawed and The colder it got at work the more desparate I was. ( I am retired but used to work in a prison in Connecticut. And when posted outside it got cold.) Well I finally realized that she was blowing me off or she really couldn't make them, Soooooo, I went on the internet and learned to knit. In the process I probably Knotted up 100 yads of yarn and broke 30 or so sets of needles but I persevered and so far I have made mittens (none for me yet), socks, scarves, hats, hooded scarf, afghans, And now I am going try my hand at making a hoodie for my ROOMMATE! And I haven't turned back since. (Hope she heard that in her room and woke up! LOL) Someday I will make myself some mittens like my grandmother used to make at Christmas for us kids. (You know the ones with the string in them.) Oh and by the way incase any of you were wondering, I am very much a man. I just have a hobby.
> ...


I gotta tell you. I am strong enough. Snapped them right into 4 pcs. Wooden ones.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanted to do what my grandmother was doing. She taught me to knit, to crochet and to hook rugs. Now I am teaching my granddaughter.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was young a long time ago I am 70yrs old now,but feel good. Well anyway my mother would take me wherever she went and I brought my bag of yarn. My mother taught me how to crochet, and knit. I was 5yrs.old. Then when I was 16 yes old a friend taught me how to make socks. I made a pair with cards on them, you know the ace,king, queen, and jack. I made them for my brother he liked to play cards. I took me two hrs,but he liked them and wore them,so from then on I was hooked.


----------



## snowbug (May 17, 2011)

RE: Starting to Knit
Started in '67 or 68 wanted to make something for my first child. I think someone from the ski club I belonged to taught me. Life got busy and I only knitted for a couple of years and stopped. Last year I stopped by my girlfriends place in Verona, NY. She grows her own yarn! Spins, etc. And has a group that knits at her house on Fridays (when I was there). I sat with the group that day, but did not knit. The next day I drove back to Ohio, got online ordered a kit to get started and have been knitting ever since it arrived. It is my sanity now. Am living in a bad relationship and can't leave until I save enough money to have a place to go. Knitting is helping me maintain my prospective, my goal is attainable. With knitting, I will make it through! I know one thing, I couldn't survive anything without the internet & KP. Thanks everyone.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I had 2 grandmothers who knit, and crochet. I really don't remember being taught . I can remember working on a hooked rug with my one grandmother. I think that I probably used string at around 4 or 5 to make long chains. By the time I was in my early teens and had some babysitting money to by yarn and hooks and needles I was off and knitting.
I worked for a lovely German lady when I was around 14 who fascinated me. She was left handed , and I would say an expert knitter. She could knit without looking, no pattern and keep an eye on business at the same time.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

i turned 54 this Monday (3 days ago), and when i was little and visiting my father's parent's house, i used to look at all the crochet work Granny's mother (who was still living at the time, but was unknown to me) had made, and i hoped that one day i would be able to do work as fine as the pieces Granny had; but i didn't learn until my early teens when a cousin (my father's sister's child) took it up to help her stop biting her fingernails; and i've been doing it ever since. i love it, but i still think i have not acquired the standard of my greatgrandmother, in spite of friends who tell me otherwise. aren't they the sort of friends everyone would like to have?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always wanted to knit but never had the time working fulltime plus overtime as an RN for 35 years and raising a family. Plus, I had no one to teach me. Finally, after I am retired I am learning, mostly on my own, with some outside help. I am bound and determined to learn how to make sweaters! I have always wanted to make sweaters. Actually ......Just about evrything knitted I've wanted to learn how to do! :-D


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

La la patti said:


> I had 2 grandmothers who knit, and crochet. I really don't remember being taught . I can remember working on a hooked rug with my one grandmother. I think that I probably used string at around 4 or 5 to make long chains. By the time I was in my early teens and had some babysitting money to by yarn and hooks and needles I was off and knitting.
> I worked for a lovely German lady when I was around 14 who fascinated me. She was left handed , and I would say an expert knitter. She could knit without looking, no pattern and keep an eye on business at the same time.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> La la patti said:
> 
> 
> > I had 2 grandmothers who knit, and crochet. I really don't remember being taught . I can remember working on a hooked rug with my one grandmother. I think that I probably used string at around 4 or 5 to make long chains. By the time I was in my early teens and had some babysitting money to by yarn and hooks and needles I was off and knitting.
> > I worked for a lovely German lady when I was around 14 who fascinated me. She was left handed , and I would say an expert knitter. She could knit without looking, no pattern and keep an eye on business at the same time.


la la Patti , 
Where are you located in NY?


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

started crochet/knitting back in 70 to help relax and keep memories of Vietnam away


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

When I was about 17 years old, my father decided that he did not idle fingers during the school holiday ( in those days and where I lived it was from late Nov. to early Feb.) so he just pushed me into a yarn shop and had me learn how to make something worthwhile. I was not real happy about this but in no time I was delighted to make a sweater, then two then others and my poor dad had no idea how costly this was going to be and could not stop me!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I started crocheting in response to stress when my mother, who is a nurse, contracted Hepatitis C from a needle stick. She made a full recovery. However, stress has become a constant in my life, since I am the primary caregiver to my autistic son. I taught myself to knit a few years ago, and now I mostly knit. I currently have 4 knitting projects and 1 crochet on the go.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> once a person stops learning anything new there goes the mind
> that was a nice story glad you leaned I am the only one in my family who knits everyone crochets


I can't remember when or why I learned crochet other than my mother crocheted but knitting I liked the fabric of it and taught myself from the little book that I learned to crochet from. Also taught myself to tat and almost every single thing I do I have found that there is not a whole lot of need for someone to show me more than the very basics and I have it down. My latest thing to learn has been Netting, as in like making fishing nets...but making lace instead. Interesting thing to learn. I very much agree that the mind is kept active and focused when learning new things. I am running out of fiber things to learn....not totally yet but getting close....Internet is sooooo helpful!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Andyz280f said:
> 
> 
> > About a year and a half or so I asked My roommate to make me some mittens. You know the ones with the string in between so you don't lose them or co-workers won't take them? Well she hemmed and hawed and The colder it got at work the more desparate I was. ( I am retired but used to work in a prison in Connecticut. And when posted outside it got cold.) Well I finally realized that she was blowing me off or she really couldn't make them, Soooooo, I went on the internet and learned to knit. In the process I probably Knotted up 100 yads of yarn and broke 30 or so sets of needles but I persevered and so far I have made mittens (none for me yet), socks, scarves, hats, hooded scarf, afghans, And now I am going try my hand at making a hoodie for my ROOMMATE! And I haven't turned back since. (Hope she heard that in her room and woke up! LOL) Someday I will make myself some mittens like my grandmother used to make at Christmas for us kids. (You know the ones with the string in them.) Oh and by the way incase any of you were wondering, I am very much a man. I just have a hobby.
> ...


with a lot of force. probably forcing them through a very tight th=ension. would that be right?


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

My mother started me out embroidering at about the age of 7, at 11 or 12 she taught me how to crochet by looking at the piece previously done. Then we moved and a great neighbor asked "What if you see a picture and can't do it?" So she taught me how to read directions and I've been at it ever since. That was about 50 years ago. I am so grateful for her.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

victa said:


> thegrape said:
> 
> 
> > Andyz280f said:
> ...


No, not actually. I would become so frustrated with myself that I would snap them in half. I wanted the metal ones anyway :} I see now that that was a silly and expensive thing to do. But maybe it was my learning curve.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I cannot remember a time when I did not knit. We even had classes in school and college.


----------



## mississippigirl (Aug 18, 2011)

I had always wanted to learn to knit, so when my first husband had his first heart surgery in 1986, he wanted me right there beside him all the time. So I got a how-to book and yarn and needles and taught myself. He told me after a few throwdowns, "Well you must have learned what you are doing. I haven't heard any dirty words in a few days now" He passed away in 1996 at the age of 54. But I feel he is still here every time I pick up my needles.


----------



## DDJTJ (Dec 22, 2011)

I found a grocery cart full of yarn at local Goodwill store & bought a ton of it for niece and nephew out of state. Then I got to thinking why not teach yourself to knit & use the yarn for yourself,so I did.By the way I did send them some of the yarn!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> thegrape said:
> 
> 
> > Andyz280f said:
> ...


Try aluminum needles, and a crochet hook for chaining that string between the mittens. You could also make two needle mittens and stitch them if knitting in the round is a challenge.

I've made the mittens with the string for my autistic son, but he doesn't wear them.

I've snapped a few wooden needles, sizes one and two, but mostly by sitting on them. I've learned to stay away from patina bamboo.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm English, and when I was little, we lived in Australia for five years. We had no family there, so I was out and about with my mother quite a lot over the school holidays. I remember her teaching me to knit when I was about 7. We would go to the Botanical Gardens for the day, taking a picnic lunch with us, and our knitting, and would quite contentedly sit there knitting and just enjoying the weather and the sights and sounds of nature. One of the simple pleasures of life. That is nearly 60 years ago now and I remember that time fondly.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

It was 1972, I was 18, married and pregnant. My mother in law taught me the very basics of crochet. I loved it and the rest is history. Taught myself the rest, reading a pattern etc...and almost three years ago taught myself to knit! I've never been long without a hook and yarn, or needles and yarn in my hands. It's kept happy and sane for all of these years. PS. The marriage didn't last, and she really didn't like me...but I have always been grateful for what she taught me.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Marylo12,
I'm in Sullivan county. Wurtsboro . It's a tiny little town, and I love it!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

My mother was always a knitter. During WW2 people were knitting afghan squares for our people in the armed forces, and we even started knitting them in school. So that's basically when I started knitting. It's been kind of on and off over the years, but for the past few I've never been without a knitting project....or two....or three....or......


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

No one in my family knitted or crocheted. When I was expecting my first baby I wanted him to have a hand made baby blanket, so I took a knitting class at Sears. This was in 1970 when babies were a surprise , no ultrasound to let you know whether to knit pink or blue. I wanted a boy so badly I knit a blue blanket. I am left handed and somehow twisted my stitches as I knit. The Teacher said she had never seen that stitch before, but I was happy with the blanket and I still have that blanket today packed away. My son is now 42 .

Didn't knit again until 6 years ago while my husband was in the hospital having heart bypass surgery and a friend from church came to the waiting room with knitting needles and some yarn and told me that I needed to keep my hands busy. She gave me a quick refresher course in knitting and crochet. What a blessing and what a wonderful idea that was.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

My paternal grandmother knitted, crocheted, quilted, spun, sewed, tatted. When I was about 10, she showed me the basics of crochet. I made myself a little drawstring purse. Shortly after our home burned to the ground. With all the relocating, acquiring replacement items, etc for a family with 5 children, I didn't pursue it further. When I was 17, I started crocheting again. When I got to the experienced level, I got bored a bit. My maternal grandmother used to knit the most beautiful aran sweaters, but never taught any of her grand daughters how to knit. Decades later, a friend at work gave me his mother's crafting supplies when she passed away. I seriously had my Honda civic packed to the roof! There were more knitting supplies than crochet, and I felt guilty letting them go to waste. There was a knitting club at work, so I joined. That was about 6 years ago, and I alternate between knitting and crocheting. I have arthritis pretty bad in my hands, so knitting hurts less than crocheting. I prefer knitting for garments, just like the texture of the fabric. Someday my goal is to knit an aran afghan. 
Also, you can't eat and craft at the same time, and I lost 60 pounds by crafting vs snacking. :0)


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

My mother taught me the basics of knitting; my grandmother taught me to chain-stitch (sort of). Mom goes through "bouts" of knitting every 10 years or so, and we were always allowed to play with the scraps. A friend later taught me the treble crochet stitch (before I learned single or double). 

I was following the "every 10 years knit something big and then stop" pattern of my mother, until my MIL died unexpectedly 4 days before the birth of my first child. Among her effects were a LOT of yarn (some very nice) and a stitch dictionary. "When I can, I"m going to start doing this again". It took another 5 years or so before I had a chance.

As for the crocheting, I only recently learned enough to follow a pattern. Before that, I just made it up now & then as I wanted/needed something made of yarn. My mother showed me how to make a granny square so I made an afghan when I was in high school (30 years ago, and still in great shape). I also made a doll (before the amigurumi craze) for a Christmas present. and a case for a gourd-based musical instrument. (I'm rather proud of designing that one.)


----------



## cjsgma (Dec 13, 2011)

An aunt tried to teach me crochet when I was about 9 years old, with a small size steel hook, and ordinary string! I couldn't manage it. A left-handed friend helped me learn to knit by sitting in front of me when I was 21. Took knitting class when I was 23, hoping to keep my hands busy to quit smoking. It worked, but I never finished the sweater. Taught myself crochet from a Leisure Arts book in 1978, and have made many pairs of slipper-socks from a pattern in that book! I've crocheted and knitted continually for many years, always taking one or the other with me in a bag in the car, and have a project or 3 or 5 going at any one time! Have given away caps, hats, scarves, knitted baby caps for newborns while a member of a hospital volunteer group. Now that I'm 71, and have a grandson of nearly 4 years old, I've kept him in baby items, and now hats and mittens! Just yesterday, finished a baby caps and scratch mitts for a young church friend who is having a c-section TODAY! She didn't want to know the gender ahead of time, so I can't wait to learn if she has a girl or boy; made a blue cap, and a pink one, and white scratch mitts. Love surprises!!


----------



## borden5652 (Nov 14, 2011)

As a child I would watch my mother knit sweaters for the family. She taught me to knit when I was six and I have been knitting ever since. Friends look at my work and ask how I can make such patterns. For me it is a way to "waste time" (watching TV) without feeling guilty. 

After 50+ years, I am still knitting and enjoying it. Pattern instructions have changed over the years, I have not.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

A friend of mine, when we were 12 or 13 taught me. But I think we were using pencils and string  Her lessons served me well. I was able to work with the women of our church to make hats, scarves, mittens for the earthquake survivors of Alaska (circa 1963?). I quit knitting for a number of years in favor of crocheting, and fell in love with making doilies, Christmas ornaments, etc. Once my hands gave out, I can't crochet anymore (I'm left handed, and holding my right hand fairly stationary is murder on it), so I picked up knitting, on the off change that wouldn't hurt, and was successful. I love creating, and FEEL the need to create. So knitting serves me well.


----------



## stitch2knit (Oct 30, 2011)

My story is a little different. When I was a young mother, I took my children to visit my father and I found him in bed and he had died. What a shock! I needed something to make occupy my mind when I had a chance to sit down. I chose to take a class in knitting. I enjoyed it very much and did knit when I had a chance. Job transfers and growing children limited my time to knit. While living in Philadelphis, I met an amazing woman that was a master knitter. We became friends and she got me to knitting again. Knitting fell to the side when myhusband and I built our own business. Recently I found out the my friend had died and to honor her I picked up my knitting and started again. Now I am knitting chemo hats for my best friend from high school. In addition to knitting, I sew, do cross stitch and hardanger, garden and work full time with special children. I have again found knitting to be a great stress reliever. A bonus, my granddaughter has started knitting and did gifts for her school friends this Christmas.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

when i was 6 my mother babysat for one of my friends, betsy, who was also 6. betsy could knit so my mother decided i was old enough to give it a try. since i had watched my mother knit i was familiar with the basics. i took to it like a duck to water. i am 61 so i have knit for 55 years! i knit my future a husband a fisherman's knit sweater when we were in college that he still wears. i knit for our babies and now our grandbabies. when my mother passed away, 6 years ago i knit with her needles and yarn in what i called 'knitting therapy'. knitting centers me and make me feel calm, focused and purposeful. it has been a gift that my mother gave to me and still blesses my soul! thanks for asking. i am loving all these wonderful stories! have a blessed christmas, and just think what we can knit in 2012!


----------



## ballseven (Dec 22, 2011)

I am the mother of 6 children and work full time. My mother tried to teach me to knit as a teen. Because i am left handed, she pretty much gave up on me. I taught myself to knit form instruction books. Advancing myself to complicated cable patterns as well as patterns with charts. I love to knit and find it relaxing, and also keeps me from constantly eating, because most projects i can't put down until their completion. My children are older now, and what they thought was so "uncool as teens" they are now begging me to make them. They love my irish knit sweaters. I am looking forward to having grandchildren to knit for someday.


----------



## saucy_45 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wwhen I was 9 years old, my Grandma felt the need to teach me to crochet. Sitting on her bed she taught me how to do a chain stitch. She passed away two weeks later, and I vowed to never forget how important it was to her that I crochet. I didn't pick it up again until after I got married, but now all manner and form of needlework interests me: crochet, knitting, embroidery, counted cross stitch, sewing, quilting..... All because it was important to my Grandma!


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

When I was very young, we lived in a duplex house and the landlady was always crocheting but taught me only the basic chain by using my fingers. Years later I was dating my husband to be and my future mother-in-law crocheted her heart out but never had time to show me. After I got married and was pregnanat with my first baby in 1967, my husband and I went to the family cottage for a week and I purchased crochet needles and yarn and spent the week self teaching myself by repeating the written instructions. I have been a hooker ever since and make sure that anyone who wants to learn sits down with me to teach them. It just takes desire to want to do it! 
Back when I was in high school, about 1960 in my senior year, we had a primp and proper English teacher who sat during our tests and study halls knitting socks and a few of us girls showed interest. She told us what to purchase and during the last period of the day which was free period, taught us to do basic knit and garter stitch with each of us making a scarf. I found it to be very slow and again, about 1967 when I was pregnanat with that first boy, saw an ad in a magazine for a knitting machine. It was a Knittax from Germany but there was a man from California that traveled all over the United States demonstrating, by appointment when he was in ur area right in ur home. I ordered one promptly and thru my life, years later became a dealer selling Brothers, Studio and Toyota machines and teaching, having seminars with outside teachers and selling cone yarns. I operated out of my home for some 25 years and after my husband passed 21 years ago, gave up the business and went out in the world for a job and meanwhile the factories closed and definitely no more Brothers or Toyota machines produced anymore. I still own a lot of my own knitting machine equipment and still have a deep respect for hand knitting but feel most confident either crocheting more and then doing machine knitting seldom these days. Oh, forgot to mention I inherited a floor weaving loom form my Aunt in North Carolina and tranported it back to Pennsylvania via U Haul then took three semesters of weaving classes at the Pittsburgh Center for the Arts. Spoiled though as the knitting machine can weave also but dislike the time one has to spend warping a loom? So back to the crocheting mostly!


----------



## rwrand (Sep 4, 2011)

When I was about 10 I got a kit for Christmas to knit a small cap. My mom taught me to knit that and I have been knitting ever since. Within a year or 2 I knit dishcloths for my grandmother and aunts for Christmas. As for crocheting my aunt taught me when I was a little older but it didn't stick so I tried again when I was a senior in high school but again I didn't get anywhere. But when my oldest daughter was about 2 years old I saw a poncho in a woman's magazine that I just had to make for her so I found some instructions to teach myself and she wore that poncho soon after. I still love to knit better but sometimes I find things that I just have to have that are crocheted. I also love to sew.


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

Simply, a quest for knowledge. I just always have loved learning. So I got some needles, yarn, and I think I had a Reader's Digest book on how to do crafts. Then I taught myself to knit, and knitted a bunch of simple scarves, and put the needles down.

A couple months ago my wife and I were in Michael's and we saw a display from Bernat for a chemo cap in knit or crochet. She said it would be nice if I made one for her cousin who was about to undergo chemo. I took that as a perfect opportunity to learn crochet, so I watched a couple of videos, crocheted up a small sample, and asked one of the ladies at breakfast if I had actually crocheted - and she confirmed that it "looked like it might have been crocheted", so off I went.

In the past few months, I've crocheted four hats, knitted one hat, knitted a couple of scarves for the local shelter (and donated several more that were "in stock"), and I'm working on a knitted prayer shawl for my sister, who is also undergoing cancer treatment.

Gahhh! I suppose next it will be a spinning wheel


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

It's been so long since I started knitting and crocheting that I can't even remember. However, I watched my mother and my aunt since I was small so that probably made me want to do handwork. I believe those of us who knit or crochet incessantly have a gene for that or at least something that gives us the predisposition to create with thread. Though my grandmother was only 23 when she died, many people have mentioned the beautiful handwork she did. When my father died and my mother was 54 years old, her knitting was such a comfort to her that she produced 17 afghans in the next year. I have the same feelings and always have something that I'm working on. I get nervous when I don't have a project.


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

My mother taught me how to knit and crochet when I was about 11 or 12. Her mother tatted and crocheted and made GORGEOUS bedspreads and afghans. In my teens, I put it aside and from there until I retired, I sewed, quilted, painted and did everything BUT knit. Now that I'm in a motorhome full time, I needed SOMETHING to keep me busy, as I am VERY attention deficit disordered. Knitting has been a wonderful activity to occupy my hands so I don't eat all the time and traveling around the country gets me into lots of different LYS and lots of trouble, lol! I wish my two adult daughters showed an interest in learning to knit, but nope! Sigh! Maybe some day.......


----------



## gracesong (Nov 28, 2011)

My grandmother showed me how to crochet chains only. Then I saw a beautiful shawl in a yarn shop. I went in and asked how to get that shawl and they sold me the yarn to crochet it and showed me how. I made several of them as well as scarfs and hats. I didn't knit because I didn't like the sound of the metal needles. When the bamboo kind came out, I decided to try by taking a class. I made a sweater.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Years ago I was working in a department store and the department next to ours was yarn. I became curious about knitting and the lady said she would teach me how to knit, but since I'm left handed and she was right handed, she made me learn right handed. After completing a shawl and a sweater, I decided I had proved to myself I could knit and put it down for nearly 40 years. Now knitting again, I'm doing it left handed and enjoying it much more.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

So many happy memories are flashing in my head right now. My beautiful, loving, happy, gentle, nurturing, MIL taught me how to know after many years of asking. She was always hesitant to teach me because she knit wrong. She was a self-taught left-handed knitter and she was a very 'creative' knitter. I far as I was concerned the rest of the world knit wrong and she was the only one that knew what she was doing. 

When I found out I was pregnant after we tried for six years she relented and shared one of her passions with me. I lost her 14-years-ago, each time one of my needles slips threw a piece of yarn I think of my Mom and miss her a little less. Knitting is the most relaxing thing I do. Being able to combine creativity and practicality in one gift of love is an amazing thing.


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

My Grandmother crochet, didn't read patterns, just 2 or 3 different afaghan and dolly patterns. She showed me the basics stitiches. My Mothers knit left handed and I couldn't catch on from her, so when kids were little and husband worked nights, I took a class, to get "out ot the house" First project was a cape with cables, finished it and worn it for several years. Stopped knitting when I worked, but took it up again when I retired. It helps to have friend working in a yarn shop to give me new yarns and ideas.


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 12 years old. My mother was expecting a baby and I wanted to knit something. I saved my babysitting money, bought a pattern book, some pretty pink yarn and knitting needles. With the book I taught myself how to knit and turned out a beautiful little dress, bonnet and booties. Then MY MOTHER HAD A BOY !!!!! But never mind, the little dress survived and looked very pretty on my first baby....yep, a girl....so there !!!
Knitting has always been my passion. 
:thumbup:


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I learned to crochet when I was little, and don't really remember for sure who taught me, but it was likely my oldest sister. She used to take an empty margarine tub, use a paper hole punch, and make holes all around the edge of the tub, then crochet into the holes, and on upwards to create a purse. I haven't seen one of those for years, but it was hugely popular in those days.

For knitting, I learned back in June that a neighbor's daughter was pregnant, and I really wanted to make her something, but didn't want to crochet it. I had always wanted to learn how to knit, but had no one to teach me, so I went on the internet, found KP and some video sites, and off I went! Made the super-easy diagonal garter stitch baby blanket as my first project, finished it just in time for her baby shower, and I haven't looked back.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I have really enjoyed reading each and every story. so here goes one more. when I was ten or so, I asked Santa for a craft of some sort. what I got was a needlepoint to do. I loved it and finished it, but never got it framed because it was so out of wack. I did not know about blocking at the time. My love of yarn was born. I started to make doll clothes for my baby doll. Spent hours with a needle and thread. then I was nosing around in a closet and discovered a carpetbag full of embroidery thread and some old table scarves. I was in heaven. Mom said I could try my hand at embroidery. I wasn't very good at the time as I was trying it on my own.
as a teenager, my aunt tried to teach me how to crochet, but being , as many of you are, left handed, it was so difficult to learn. My big break through came when my mom wanted to learn to knit at Sears. I went with her and took to it. My teacher said right off " I don't teach lefthanded knitters so you must learn to do it right handed, since you use two needles it will be easy, and I worked at it until I got comfortable, and away I went. The rest is history. I can say I knit with more confidence now thanks to KP and all of you ladies out there who share your knowledge and love of the
Craft I will never stop knitting. Love to all. Darlene Merry Christmas


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

When I was 8or9, I found a pattern for a cardigan among my mother's things. I wanted so badly to make it. At 14 I finally leaned to knit. I am 65, still have that pattern, still like it, but have never made it. As a New Year's resolution, maybe I will!. Since knitting is an obsession, should be an easy one to keep, unlike losing weight, etc.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

My aunt taught me embroidery the summer I was twelve when I was helping watch her children while they built a new home. My paternal grandmother could embroider, knit and crochet. She taught me crochet and the basics of knitting but the knitting never stuck till my daughter picked it up in high school about ten years ago when "stitch and bitch" sessions became popular. She learned mostly by books and online videos. She became quite an accomplished knitter which inspired me to pick it back up and now I am two years past basic scarves, having done some baby blankets, hats and afghans with patterns in them. I am currently working on my first tank for myself and it is looking good! I also learned quilting from my mother's side of the family. We do one for weddings always and babies most times. Big family, never enough time to quilt!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

It would have to be watching my grandmother knitting and crocheting. She taught me how to make a chain when I was 4 and it could be mile long. She'd take it all apart and say make another one and that's just what I did. She became ill when I was 7 so never really learned from her. My mom was working and would show me from time to time how to knit. I put the needles away for many years. When I was 18 decided I wanted to make an afghan for my new bed and had mom show me how to do more than a chain stitch. I finally got it but from then on wanted to learn more. I got all kinds of books on knitting and crocheting and made doilies and even knitted sweaters and baby outfits. To this day I can see those dear ladies sitting on the porch talking with needles and crochet hooks flying. I wish I was there now as I could do the same thanks to them.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I learned to knit, crochet and sew at a neighborhood community agency. There was everything good to do there.
Including a library where I read every Nancy Drew book three times over. The wonderful woman who taught me knit, crochet and sewing is in my thoughts everytime I finish a project. She had the patience and kindness of a Grandmother I did not have. Mrs. Flannigan. She was wonderful.


----------



## heyfrmtx (Dec 4, 2011)

I did most of the "craft"things in the 70's, but didn't have much luck with knitting.

an acupunturist, told me about theraputicknitting.com, I read, and was totally impressed with all the health benefits of knitting, found, knittinghelp.com through that site and then after I got started, woo hoo, I'm hooked, made dishrags and a couple hats for Christmas, and just finished my first scarf for my daughters 40th birthday in January.

I've found great information here!

The benefit I have noticed the most is if I have even a smidgen of anxiety, I grab a project and in a few minutes I centered again.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I tried to learn to sew and crochet as a young girl. There were adults in the community to help us crochet but no one knitted. As a young adult a friend of mine and myself decieded to take knitting classes at Sears Department store. That was 1963. I have been knitting off and on until about 7 or 8 years ago. I picked up my kniting needles and have not stopped.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> ( I haven't seen this subject and did a search, so if I missed it, please let me know. )
> my story:
> Expecting my first child, I saw all the women in both families working on gifts to welcome the child, and I wanted to make something too.
> 
> ...


What a great topic to put on this Forum and what wonderful stories. Loved reading all of them!

I tried to knit as a child and dropped a stitch and felt that I could not do it! Then, after we had two babies and my husband worked many long hours, I wanted to do something for myself after the children were in bed. I did not care to go out, always wanting to be with my children. So, I saw an ad in the newspaper of a young woman who had just opened a yarn shop in the next town and would give knitting classes. She was great; she taught me; she was patient; she was available for knitting help on Saturdays when my mother would stay with my children. I credit her with giving me a love of the craft and the fun. I recommended two of my friends to go to her classes and visit her shop. I went to the classes once in a while when my mother would stay but being able to get that good help on drop-in basis was great. I still feel the most comfortable using the size needles and brand of yarn with which I began. She closed some years later and I MISS her and the place. I kept knitting for a while, dropped it when I worked for some years, and then picked it up after I had four children and they loved when I made an oversized sweater. Now I am happy to have learned the joy of creativity! 
 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit back in the 60's. Nothing fancy, but I knew how. Put it down when I was in high school (wasn't cool) , but picked it back up in the mid 70's. Knitted my future husband a sweater for Christmas and an couple of other things for me. Then marriage and kids. Made a few sweaters when my daughter was little, but soon hung up the knitting needles to raise four kids. About 7 years ago my best friends daughter was having her first child so I thought I will make a baby sweater. Little did I know that it would lead me to many friendships and FINISHED projects. Over the last 7 years I have worked at 3 different yarn stores, made countless friends from knitting, and too many projects to count. Yes, I still have projects that aren't finished, a stash that just doesn't get any smaller, but I love it. Right now I have 2 pairs of socks on needles, one afghan, one sweater, 2 scarves, all on needles. All I can say is find a LYS and go to their open knitting nights, you will meet the most fantastic people and see and do so many wonderful projects. Best wishes to all knitter from beginners to experts. ( p.s. I also teach knitting now at my favorite yarn shop)


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

I learned tonit alo while prehnant with my first only I knitted my husband socks!! my frienf knitted thee xmas socks that were so cute I had to do them there are red with a anta on one side with an asnora beard and a xmas tree with nowflkes one the other side!! he even wore them with his Air Force uniform whe the office had a xmas party they are still worn on xmas day and he i 823 yrs old!!!


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

granny30 said:


> I learned tonit alo while prehnant with my first only I knitted my husband socks!! my frienf knitted thee xmas socks that were so cute I had to do them there are red with a anta on one side with an asnora beard and a xmas tree with nowflkes one the other side!! he even wore them with his Air Force uniform whe the office had a xmas party they are still worn on xmas day and he i 82 yr old!!!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

A dear family friend gave me a tablecloth antique tablecloth that either she or her sister had made for my wedding present. It was gorgeous and so intricate. I wanted to make something that pretty myself, so I decided to learn to knit. Since i have severe Crohn's it helps me pass the time when i can't do much else. Anyway, not until after i learned to knit did i discover that the tablecloth was crocheted! haven't really tried that very much.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

when my girls were little I saw a very intricate knitted Christmas stocking hanging in a fiber/craft store in our local mall. I desperately wanted to make one for each of my girls for Christmas but did not know how to knit so I went in and signed up for the knitting class. The teacher thought it was too intricate of a pattern for a newby but that was what I wanted to make. . .and I did, one red and one green. They still hang on my mantle and my girls are 33 and 30 now, and I haven't stopped knitting yet.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

My English teacher taught us to knit in Jr. High. Dabbled in it off and on. Watching friends and colleagues knit made me so jealous that the bug bit me a couple of years ago and I can't stop now--retired.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

When I retired from truck driving I needed something to do. Wood working is too expensive and takes a lot of space.Wife won't park her car outside. My Mother knitted & crocheted. My older brother learned to knit 35+ years ago when working away from home. So I thought if he can learn so can I. 
I know that day, when we went to Hobby Lobby, my wife thought that this won't last long. Well 2 1/2 years later I'm still at it and looking forward to the next project and what I will learn from it.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

my mum got me started at around 4rys old to keep me occupied and stop me mithering to be taught and that was it - hooked, i then taught myself chrochet before my children were born. :lol:


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Like dreamweaver, I learned on Barbie doll clothes, for me and my sister. My grandmother taught me how although she was a stern teacher and I have adapted what I learned to suit myself.



Dreamweaver said:


> When I was 17 - just about to turn 18, I wanted to make Barbie clothes for my baby sister. I saw them on the cover of a McCall's Needlework magazine and asked mom to show me how, but my left hand drove her crazy. (She kept trying to accomodate what didn't need any!!!) I taght meysef and completed the clothes it time for Christmas. I still remember the evergreen coat with little gold beads for buttons. That was exactly 50 years ago. Prior to that, an older gentleman in the neighborhood taught my friend and I how to do a string dishcloth but that lesson didn't stick... Since then, I have developed a penchant for all things yarn and fabric and spin, weave, Xstitch, quilt, sew, and *always, always * knit...


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

A long time ago there was a leper colony in one of the Carolinas here. The nuns in our school ask us to knit bandages for the lepers...being 6yrs old I thought I would cure them with my bandages..they were knit on size 000 steel needles with string 90sts =4 inches and 30 rows=1 inch. The bandages were 6 foot long. It took one year to make one. But I did learn to knit and have been doing so ever since.


----------



## DebiS (Nov 6, 2011)

I was 8 and our neighbor was a knitter and she taught me. I remember running over to her house after supper because I had dropped a stitch and had a hole. Then when I was in high school my grandma taught me to crochet. I also learned to sew and quilt. All through my life I have been able to make gifts and things for my home. I have gone back to knitting in the last year and love the feel of yarn in my fingers.


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

I had been crocheting for years, taught by my mother when I was a teen, but then as an adult I saw a sweater on the front of a women's magazine that I loved and the knit pattern was inside.....so off I went to the knit shop to buy knitting needle. I did explain to the owner of the shop that I crochet but did not know how to knit. She was tickled pink to help me, took the time to show me how to cast on sts, and how to knit the continental way (though she was a regular knit type lady but thought I would be more comfortable knitting this fashion) and the first thing I knit was a sweater for my dad, fully lined and a front zipper closure. It was years later that I actually knit "that sweater" that made me want to learn to knit. I've been knitting away ever since, even design a few things myself.


----------



## annie30 (May 17, 2011)

My mom, grandma, and Girl Scout leaders all had a hand in my knitting career. But I would spend decades doing other crafts---mostly quilting----and then sneak back to knitting for a little while. Now I knit because it is so portable when we travel, and because I LOVE yarn. Ahh, the potential in a ball of yarn. The beautiful thing it can become!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

You missed this topic from past quotes, but obviously so many others enjoy responding. Maybe they weren't here the last time.



NJgardengal said:


> ( I haven't seen this subject and did a search, so if I missed it, please let me know. )
> my story:
> Expecting my first child, I saw all the women in both families working on gifts to welcome the child, and I wanted to make something too.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

When I was a little girl my mom tried to teach me to knit. But my little girl hands kept dropping stitches. I got frustrated and never thought I would want to try again. But now my mother is elderly. I wanted to find a way to connect with her. She had a stroike about 10 years ago, and speach is still difficult for her sometimes. But knitting is something she's done as long as I can remember, and she is always knitting something. So that was a way to communicate and help her feel like she's still needed. That was about a year ago. Now I'm the one who always has knitting needles in my hands. We can sit and knit together and we share a bond that no one else has with her. It's very nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My mom was a avid knitter and crocheter.. I loved to look at all her hooks and needles.. and all that beautiful yarn. She knitted beautifuly. She taught me and of course at a young age I had lots of other interests that didn't include sitting still.... I have crocheted all this time but picked up the needles again when I had a client who was deaf and wouldn't speak. I was told that she loved knitting and had made lots of beautiful things.. also that her favorite color was pink.. so I brought in my pink yarn and needles and fumbled with what I had seen on tv and what I remembered from my mom.. that worked.. soon she was coming to me and showing me what I am doing wrong.. she taught me her style of Continental.. she also started talking again.. I love those break through moments.. I didn't make anything out side of squares and rectangles until I started on this site.. I have been inspired to expand my experiences..


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Really nice! Keep up the nice work
:thumbup:


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

As I Have said, my dear mother wanted me to knit and sent me for lessons with some friends at the ripe age of 12...we made K/P slippers and that was that. Over the years I have done small things, but never ventured past K/P. Last winter a friend asked me to go to a knitting class with her, and I got hooked, or should we say speared by the knitting bug, and I now love it. I want to learn to crochet, but seems my hands only know how to knit...but I'll get it soon....why? Cause I can and i want to. I love the feeling of all the yarns, and watching the twirling of the yarn as you wrap it around, and seeing the project grow is almost like meditating. Besides Knitter and Crocheters are the best kind of people to hand around with...they love talking, giggling and drinking coffee as much as I do.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

When my sister and I were in our early teens, my mother brought three afghan kits home and taught us how to knit. It is something I will never forget with all three of us making one over the course of a number of evenings. 
My mother also knew how to crochet and I wish she had taught us that, too.


----------



## LakeLady8186 (Jun 18, 2011)

A photography assignment got me knitting. I was taking pictures of hands in a knitting group -- hands tell so much about a person. These ladies were knitting hats for babies and prayer shawls. I simply grabbed on to the concept of prayer shawls, particularly as I am a breast cancer survivor. That is when I started knitting.


----------



## Ve'el (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed with the number of replies to this topic and the many different accounts of how we learned to knit.

I sorta taught myself to knit when my best friend's 5th grade class had to knit a 4" square. She was having a hard time understanding what to do, so we experimented and figured it out. I was 11. I then was hooked but the problem was I knew how to cast on and knit but didn't know how to bind off. Ergo, I would knit long strips, rip it out, and reknit it. That was over 50 years ago and I haven't quit knitting since then. I learned to crochet when I was pregnant with my son, who is now 40. 

I think it's genetic - either you are hooked or you're not. I got the gene and can't imagine my life without knitting and crocheting. I just finished 4 sweaters for the grandkids (all started after Thanksgiving) and am working on a scarf for my younger daughter. Next will be a scarf for the older granddaught, who will be going to college in next Fall.

Merry Christmas to all and may you get all your gifts finished in time.

Ve'el


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

My grandmother got me started a long time ago. She lived with us and her rule was that if you weren't busy she would find something for you to do. She was an expert knitter and needleworker and made EVERYTHING available to do any craft we wanted. She also worked at a knitting shop so any time I wanted to start a new project, I got to go to the shop and pick out what I needed. I inherited her knitting basket and needles when she died and I bless her every day for teaching a five-year old how to knit. ( I am WAY past 5 now!)


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

My Mom tried to teach me English style when I was a child & I couldn't get the hang of it. Then, in my 20's a neighbor taught me what she called European style & I took off from there. I knit for a number of years, then set it down for some now unknown reason, & just picked it up again this past year, after a hiatus of about 30-35 years. As it turns out, my wonderful neighbor taught me Russian style knitting & the cast on she taught turns out to be German twisted. She taught me on circulars & that's what I've been using ever since. I did have to learn the more conventional continental purl, just for ribbing, but I'm still knitting much the way Michelle taught me those many years ago.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

We were married in November and my wife wanted a sewing
machine with the money we got at our wedding.
So, the first Christmas, I bougth her a sewing basket
and all sorts of things to go into it.
I also bought her a flower loom and a long loom.
This was back in 1971.
She opened a few things and realized that they all had
to do with sewing. She began to cry. She hated to sew.
Well, I learned to use the sewing maching and I made her
a vest and apron when she was a waitress. I sew all the time.
She used the flower loom a couple of times.
I liked the long loom. You had to crochet off the last row.
That loom made scarves for our son's teachers for years.
I got hooked on the crochet part and taught myself to crochet.
I've been doing it ever since.
I've made over 100 afghans. I lost count around 60.
I've made mittens, slippers, hats, toilet paper toppers, scarves,
dish towel toppers, etc.
It was that loom that I bought my wife for Christmas that
got me started.
Dick


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> thegrape said:
> 
> 
> > OK I gotta know . . . how do you break a needle?
> ...


Which is why _I_ haven't even tried the fancy wooden needles. If I break a cheapie bamboo one from China, I won't cry - just swap it out for a metal one. I've managed to break plastic ones too. My grandmother's old needles have a 'dog-leg' bend in them, so I guess I come by my tighter-than-not tension naturally. :-D


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

As far back as I remember everyone (gran, aunt)in our house knitted, embroidered or sewed clothing. Itwas just natural that I learned to do those things too when I was around 7 or 8 years old.
Been doing them ever since and have added cross stitching and quilting to the list. I do love to work with my hands !


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hotsticks said:


> My mother taught me to knit back in the 60's. Nothing fancy, but I knew how. Put it down when I was in high school (wasn't cool) , but picked it back up in the mid 70's. Knitted my future husband a sweater for Christmas and an couple of other things for me. Then marriage and kids. Made a few sweaters when my daughter was little, but soon hung up the knitting needles to raise four kids. About 7 years ago my best friends daughter was having her first child so I thought I will make a baby sweater. Little did I know that it would lead me to many friendships and FINISHED projects. Over the last 7 years I have worked at 3 different yarn stores, made countless friends from knitting, and too many projects to count. Yes, I still have projects that aren't finished, a stash that just doesn't get any smaller, but I love it. Right now I have 2 pairs of socks on needles, one afghan, one sweater, 2 scarves, all on needles. All I can say is find a LYS and go to their open knitting nights, you will meet the most fantastic people and see and do so many wonderful projects. Best wishes to all knitter from beginners to experts. ( p.s. I also teach knitting now at my favorite yarn shop)


How advanced are you at knitting and how did you get the confidence to teach. I would LOVE to share this. I always want to share what I can do with others. But, I do not have the confidence nor the teacher's knowledge to teach. I think because of my enthusiasm, I would be good at showing others how to knit.

:-D


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Hotsticks said:
> 
> 
> > My mother taught me to knit back in the 60's. Nothing fancy, but I knew how. Put it down when I was in high school (wasn't cool) , but picked it back up in the mid 70's. Knitted my future husband a sweater for Christmas and an couple of other things for me. Then marriage and kids. Made a few sweaters when my daughter was little, but soon hung up the knitting needles to raise four kids. About 7 years ago my best friends daughter was having her first child so I thought I will make a baby sweater. Little did I know that it would lead me to many friendships and FINISHED projects. Over the last 7 years I have worked at 3 different yarn stores, made countless friends from knitting, and too many projects to count. Yes, I still have projects that aren't finished, a stash that just doesn't get any smaller, but I love it. Right now I have 2 pairs of socks on needles, one
> ...


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

All the women in my family knit,crocheted,quilted,made rag rugs,and did various types of needlepoint. I learned to knit and crochet, cut material for quilts and rag rugs before I
started school. We weren't allowed to work on quilts(sew) until we could hand stitch 12 sts to an inch of fabric. A quilt was made all with hand work. Many of women of my family that taught me have passed on. Now I am of the age to hand down important family traditions. We get together every couple of weeks for craft club. All members of the family.
we knit,crochet,quilt and share history both family and of the work of our hands.


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

I can knit anything I put my mind to. I just take my time and learn the pattern or chart. I have been knitting scandinavian and fairisle for many years now and have used charts for years.
I am a firm believer that anyone can do anything they really want to do if they commit to the time required in the learning of it


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I started knitting around three years ago when I was at a China Painting school. One of the ladies named Millie was knitting at night and asked me if I wanted to learn, so the next day I found a LYS in the little town of Seaside, Oregon got some needles and have been knitting ever since. Most of the time on Thursdays after a china painting class here in my town I go to Millie's and knit with her and her great granddaughter. Now I always have my knitting with me.


----------



## kinneytaw (Dec 7, 2011)

My maternal grandmother taught me to crochet when I was 10 and she was trying to get me to be quiet! I was ill but did not feel sick and was very active. I learned to make doilies and loved making them.

Kept readin in books about peole who knitted and wanted to learn, but mom and Granny did not know how so no way to learn. Tried to teach myself a few times and gave up on it.

In my mid twenties my older sister who had moved out of state wrote that she was learning to knit. That got my mom and me both excited and we decided when she comes home she had to teach us how. She taught us the bare basics that weekend.

Mom was never without her crochet or knit project right up to the day she died.

I knit just about everywhere I go except in church. and sometimes take it with me to work on, on the way to church , but not in church. ))

Also quilt, needlepoint and make some of my own clothes.


----------



## NeomaDennise (Jan 28, 2011)

My grandmother, patiently taught me to crochet (I'm the only leftie in the family) when I was about 6 years old. I only did thread crochet at that point, and got bored pretty quickly.

My mom taught me to knit when I was around 8 - I made lots of doll clothes that I designed, etc.

Then I sort of quit doing needle work (other than sewing clothes) until college. I was money deprived and needed gifts for family and friends - so I picked up my crochet hooks and knitting needles again and went to it. Lots of dishcloths, scarves, hats from that event. . . 

Then I got married and started having babies - and well. . . it just kept going.

Now, I'm trying to better my knitting skills (mom taught me to knit right handed) so I can attempt to replicate a baby blanket my mom used to make and no one can find the pattern.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Interesting how a couple of you mentioned being active children and you were taught to knit or crochet to settle you down. The sisters at the grade school I went to, taught us girls how to embroider and then knit when we were in 5th grade. Some of the boys became interested and they too learned how to crochet actually. Priests wear a cincture, or actually a fat I-cord that they wear around their waists with Mass vestments, and that's what they worked on. "Manly" activity that was! They let us do our needle work in class when we were finished with our school work. This let us sit quietly and focus. Those older folks sure knew what they were doing!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

When I was in high school there were "clubs" either before school or during 9th period. One was a knitting club and I thought it would be fun to try it. They had us knit a basic garter stitch scarf on size 8 needles. I chose a nice red yarn for my project. I learned and loved it. I was pretty busy in those days so it was put on the side and forgotten about. Then when I was a senior in high school my "boyfriend" went to Vietnam. I spent every Sunday afternoon with his sister and her husband. His sister re-taught me how to knit and also how to crochet. She is a wonderful knitter and was there to help me. We spent many a Sunday knitting or crocheting the afternoon away. I've never stopped doing both. Thanks for your question...it brought back wonderful memories.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

Holding the yarn while my Grandmother rolled the yarn into balls was my beginning to knitting. I learned the knit and purl stitch. I could knit a scarf. I was never taught any other stitches. or how to read a pattern.

After the death of my husband, I decided that I needed to do something for myself and discovered that I could take knitting classes at the LYS. So, I signed up. I took a sock class. I complete one sock and was about half way through the second sock when the dogs took my yarn,needles and half a sock out into the yard for playtime! 

About six months later, I discovered a knitting class for making The Great American Afghan. Almost a year ago I started the class. My afghan is not finished, but I can now make hats, scarfs, tea cozys, fingerless gloves, etc., etc.

(I NEVER leave my knitting sitting in the seat of my chair!!! Wouldn't trust my dogs even for a second!) 


Knitting has been a great way for me to meet the most wonderful women......Knitters!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

2sticksofwood said:


> A long time ago there was a leper colony in one of the Carolinas here. The nuns in our school ask us to knit bandages for the lepers...being 6yrs old I thought I would cure them with my bandages..they were knit on size 000 steel needles with string 90sts =4 inches and 30 rows=1 inch. The bandages were 6 foot long. It took one year to make one. But I did learn to knit and have been doing so ever since.


2,160 rows on triple-zero needles!! I can see how making just _one_ such bandage would create a competent knitter! Wow!


----------



## louiver (Oct 26, 2011)

When I was 12 my older sister was crocheting, and I was staying with her for the afternoon. She taught me to crochet that afternoon. When I was a sophomore in high school our Home-Ec teacher gave us an assignment to make either slippers or a head band. I chose slippers. (maybe the only thing I learned in Home-Ec that I hadn't already done with my mother.)


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Iwas 14 years old and my mom knit and crocheted. It looked like fun. So I asked her to teach me. Mom is left-handed and I am right-handed. She tried to teach me but was not able to. I found a knittng pattern that I liked. I sat down with the knitting needles size 15 my varigated yarn baby colors and the book with the pattern in it. I tought myself to knit. Then mom tried to teach me to crochet again was not able to teach me. She was not able to teach me to crochet either. So once again I sat with the book with the pattern, crochet hook and yarn and taught myself to crochet. I can not remember the first thing that I crocheted.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I was 8 when my mom started me knitting, I taught myself to crochet at 18,( I saw a pattern I wanted to make for my baby)
I love seeing the yarn come alive in my hands and knowing I created fabric
I have since taught my 10 yr old grandson and my 8 yr old grandaughter is learning(she has ADD so sitting still enough to learn is tough)


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

My motivation: I wanted to wear the ski sweaters like other teens were, but I was allergic to wool.


----------



## yiayiaknits (Dec 21, 2011)

My sister learned to knit and crochet while in college and used to make the most beautiful items. I asked her to teach me so I could make an afghan. 

I have only knitted and crocheted off and on through the years and never achieved her level of skill. But now I find the need to have an escape from the stress and negativity in the world today. I've picked up my needles again!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned to knit in high school, my senior year. I went to a Christian school and knew if I took the knitting class from the administrator's wife, that I could knit during chapel and church, so I joined and ended up loving it. I learned to crochet when my grandma was in the hospital dieing. A dear friend's mother taught me and I brought it to the hospital for the many nights I stayed with her until she passed away. It gives me something to concentrate on instead of all the suffering around us.


----------



## jacquelijcks (Dec 13, 2011)

Well...I haven't seen anyone say they started knitting beacuse they bought a lamb, but that is exactly what got me started!!!!Now I have two!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Back when I was young, women HAD to perform many tasks and I always wanted to do what Mama was doing. She knit, sewed, crocheted, cooked and cleaned. She followed crochet instructions for doilies and kept the secrets of how to knit socks and mittens in her head. I knitted my first mittens around age 6 and was knitting argyle socks at age 12 from yarn bobbins I made from cardboard.

I constantly knit and crochet because I LOVE it! I agree that its a constant source of delight not only for me, but also for family members who receive "special" socks.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

In first Grade we had to knit socks. Turned out fine but those were the scratchiest Socks ever (wool). My Mom who until then crochet only was now being taught by me how to knit and she became one of the finest knitters I have ever known.
When she dressed us three girls in matching outfits, we were the talk of the Town. Many pictures of us showed up in the newspaper. Mom was a designing genius.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> ( I haven't seen this subject and did a search, so if I missed it, please let me know. )
> my story:
> Expecting my first child, I saw all the women in both families working on gifts to welcome the child, and I wanted to make something too.
> 
> ...


Basically I had no choice. I am a baby boomer & in 1956 my mother started me on the learning to knit process. I have been doing it ever since & am now 60 years old. Back then, you didn't buy sweaters off the rack, they were hand made.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Great thread, fun to read! HUMMM, no one in my family knitted that I know of, but I must have had some Scottish or Norwegian ancestor that did as I had a strong desire to learn how. I Lived on a ranch so that left out neighbors as teachers. I bought a book and an afghan pattern and taught myself. My first project was a baby afghan for a dear friend in Mexico. Somehow, I love knitting baby afghans so when friends are expecting a baby I knit one and if no one is expanding their family, I knit for moms-to-be at Luke Air Force base which is near us. Personally, I think relatives find me rather strange! <g>


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah, isn't it fun, NJ to craft or make anything by hand? Even using old kitchen gadgets pleases me to no end.

My maternal grandma sewed and crochet - probably some influence there but not for years...some gals I knew were knitting and offered to teach me back in 1970 - I went for it!

In 1973, I thought I'd go grandma's route - crochet! I wish she were here and she and I could compare notes. ((;

Happy Holidays to you and yours and thanks for a fun post!

Donna Rae


----------



## jade48 (May 28, 2011)

When I was pregnant with my first child, & incredibly bored because I was no longer working, my mother tried to teach me to knit. What a fiasco! She would leave me to practice & come back a few days later. Of course she was never able to figure out where I made my mistake (should I say mistakes?) so she would rip it all out!!!!! Once my daughter was born I was no longer bored & gave up knitting, or trying to knit!

Some 10 or so years later (with 3 kids) & spending more time in the car waiting for this child here & this one there, I found I needed a portable hobby! I went to the craft store bought afghan hooks, yarn & a book, went home & taught myself. I love crochet, but after awhile I became bored so I bought a set of knitting needles, some yarn & an instruction book. I practiced for hours on end until I got the gauge right!

I believe my mother was really impressed! She could knit, but had never learned to crochet. so I taught her!

Anyway, that is my story! I still love needlework!


----------



## Catlee (Apr 22, 2011)

These stories are a great way for the community to get to know each other. Here's mine:

When I was 5 (1952) I came down with measles and had to stay still in a fairly dark room. Ya'll know, children don't like being still. My mother used to crochet a lot of dollies and scarves. She taught me how to crochet a chain and then a spiral circle. Mama didn't know how to knit but a few years years I wanted to learn how. She sent my sister and me to a shop that taught us the basics and how to knit a top down raglan cardigan. Sis & I have knitted ever since. My daughter crochets and is making Christmas gifts this year. Last year I passed on the knitting bug to my 8 yr old granddaughter, who made very pretty scarves for her mom and dad for Christmas. This year she told her mom that she could teach her how to knit any time. (I thought that was cute and a great way to keep the learning going)

I recently retired and my love for all things knitted, crocheted or woven is even more exciting. About a month ago my mother, 93, asked me to teach her to crochet a granny square. She had forgotten over the years. Looks like the learning came full circle.

Keep the stories coming, I love reading them. Have a Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 6 years old. I learned to crochet in the 3rd grade in Catholic School. When I became a teenager, my parents couldn't afford to buy me a sweater I wanted. So I decided to find a sweater pattern like it and knit it. Later on, I started collecting knitting and crochet books and basically taught myself how to knit and crochet. I remember crocheting some granny square XMAS placemats for my mother without a pattern. I still have them today. My daughters and grandkids are my inspiration for my knitting and crocheting now. :lol:


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

My mother was a knitter and so i started sort of at age 10 y but in my teens sent back to it a bit more at 20 i was a member a mothers of twins club and they were asking for members to help make an afgan strip to raffle off so i volunteered doing the pattern took me time and ripped it once and re did it so it was right, and never stopped knitting. used to ask my grandmother to do crochet edging on baby items she did for years do it for me, then one year she said it time you learned to do this so i learned to crochet from her it was so easy . she lived to be 100 and always had knitting or crochet item near at hand or a a puzzle on the table to work on busy hands stopped the devils work was her motto i am sure handed down from her mother . 
i now knit prayer shawls for our pastor to take to sick and shut ins and more are doing that in the small adirondack church i attend . yes i have ripped out many items and re did it reading more carefully the directions but that is how one learns new things read rip and knit it or crochet it again.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

My mother was a knitter and so i started sort of at age 10 y but in my teens sent back to it a bit more at 20 i was a member a mothers of twins club and they were asking for members to help make an afgan strip to raffle off so i volunteered doing the pattern took me time and ripped it once and re did it so it was right, and never stopped knitting. used to ask my grandmother to do crochet edging on baby items she did for years do it for me, then one year she said it time you learned to do this so i learned to crochet from her it was so easy . she lived to be 100 and always had knitting or crochet item near at hand or a a puzzle on the table to work on busy hands stopped the devils work was her motto i am sure handed down from her mother . 
i now knit prayer shawls for our pastor to take to sick and shut ins and more are doing that in the small adirondack church i attend . yes i have ripped out many items and re did it reading more carefully the directions but that is how one learns new things read rip and knit it or crochet it again.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> We were married in November and my wife wanted a sewing
> machine with the money we got at our wedding.
> So, the first Christmas, I bougth her a sewing basket
> and all sorts of things to go into it.
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

2sticksofwood said:


> A long time ago there was a leper colony in one of the Carolinas here. The nuns in our school ask us to knit bandages for the lepers...being 6yrs old I thought I would cure them with my bandages..they were knit on size 000 steel needles with string 90sts =4 inches and 30 rows=1 inch. The bandages were 6 foot long. It took one year to make one. But I did learn to knit and have been doing so ever since.


That's incredible! Have never seen and can't imagine trying to hold onto a 000 size needle. Impressive


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I started crocheting in a Jr. High crafts class. I started knitting when I saw a co-worker doing it, and wanted to learn how.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

black kitty said:


> My mother started me knitting when I was in my early teens. Many of the women in our small town crocheted, quilted and did chicken scratch ( a form of cross stitch) I was taught those things by them. My maternal grandmother was a dress maker and I learned to sew and embroider at her knee as a small child. I am very grateful for the role that my grandmothers and their friends played in my life They taught me to enjoy being a woman and a homemaker and they gave me the skills I needed including teaching me to cook. I have precious memories of those great women.


My husband wishes the women in my early life had taught me how to cook rather than knit.......I am glad they didn't!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I noticed how other people talked about who did what in
their family.
My mother did knit, crochet, sew, embroidery.
Two of my 3 sisters knit.
one of them only does afghan stitch in crochet and she sews.
She made her husband some suits for work.
My third sister is very crafty and sews.
She made her wedding dress.
Dick


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

WWII was still going on when my 2nd oldest sister started teaaching me to knit socks on 4 needles my BIL overseas in the army. Before I even got to turning the heel, the war ended and he came home. (which of course was a blessing). They moved to Ottawa and I didn't knit again until I was pg with my oldest son. I still remembered to knit and purl so I got a baby book and knit him a scarf. No more knitting until my daughter was pregnant with my oldest grandson. I knit a baby blanket for him. The next time I knit was a about 2 years ago when that same grandchild and his wife were pregnant with which turned out to be a girl. Anyway, I knit the same blanket for her. That got me going again, so I guess I've really only been knitting for a couple of years. I love it. Why didn't I continue. Somehow I found KP and am still trying to learn more and more.

Have a Merry Christmas all. Wynn


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > My mother started me knitting when I was in my early teens. Many of the women in our small town crocheted, quilted and did chicken scratch ( a form of cross stitch) I was taught those things by them. My maternal grandmother was a dress maker and I learned to sew and embroider at her knee as a small child. I am very grateful for the role that my grandmothers and their friends played in my life They taught me to enjoy being a woman and a homemaker and they gave me the skills I needed including teaching me to cook. I have precious memories of those great women.
> ...


Knit him a sweater and pair of gloves and a hat and give them to him on the coldest day - he'll see! :lol:


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

My mother tried to teach me to knit when I was 6 or 7. I made a scarf that ended up being a shawl as I kept picking up stitches from the bottom row. My mother was very frustrated by my not understanding where to get the stitch I knit from. I tried several times until I got to be 13, then there was a snowstorm during exam week. It would snow all night and quit after school was cancelled. I was bored and started looking at magazines and found a sweater I wanted to make for myself. I walked to town and bought the yarn and needles with my babysitting money. My mother told me later than she had more than enough needles and a stash of yarn that would have provided the yarn for the sweater. The pattern was a double cable. My mother was convinced that it was beyond my skill level, but I felt sure I could do it. The pattern was very clear about how to make it. I did borrow a cable needle from my mother. The rest of the week the storm continued at night and the sun would shine during the day as soon as school was cancelled. By the Sunday evening I had all the pieces of my cardigan made and my mother taught me to sew it together and how to crochet just enough to finish the front bands. I had a hard time wearing the sweater as my mother began to take it everywhere to show her friends what I had made.


----------



## AuntFlunky (Sep 15, 2011)

I wanted to lose weight and stop mindlessly eating every night. I figured I couldn't chow down and knit at the same time. I was right, I lost the weight and never stopped knitting. In fact, knitting is a large part of my "maintenance plan"


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

when I was 5 years old my mother took me with her to the beauty parlor. She gave me a ball of yard and two knitting needles and told me to play with them. I had watched her knit so I just started knitting and have stopped for the past 70 years!!! I guess it's a bad habit!!!!


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

CROCHET: My grandmother did it. Never learned from her or my Mom. Self-taught. From fine thread doilies, etc., to afghans and clothing.

KNIT: on my own. Self-taught, do most everything. 

Did a lot of reading. All from sheer boredom, since my step-father would not let me date or have friends to the house. Long, uninteresting story.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

My step-mother wasn't the "crafty" type and we lived far from other relatives. I learned to knit when a friend of mine took it up as a hobby. She gave it up, but I continued as I enjoyed it. I didn't become really involved until after I married as it wasn't encouraged at home.


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

During World War 11. women knit afghans, sweaters hats to be sent overseas. I was in elementary school and my teacher taught the students to knit garter stitch squares which she then sewed together to make an afghan. My mother encouraged doing something when I sat down, either read or knit or embroider or crochet. Her saying was idle hands idle mind. Than As a teen-ager I learned to knit Scandinavian sweaters, and I haven't ever stopped knitting. I have learned more on this site than I ever learned in all my years of knitting. So thank you all my KP friends.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> CROCHET: My grandmother did it. Never learned from her or my Mom. Self-taught. From fine thread doilies, etc., to afghans and clothing.
> 
> KNIT: on my own. Self-taught, do most everything.
> 
> Did a lot of reading. All from sheer boredom, since my step-father would not let me date or have friends to the house. Long, uninteresting story.


Oh yeah, I also sew. (Even draft my own patterns.) My Mom, though she worked outside the house from the age of 14 on 'til she died at 64, was an accomplished seamstress and did hand embroidery. I 'inherited' those skills from her, too.


----------



## pfindy (Oct 4, 2011)

When I was a child, my great aunts crocheted doilies and other delicate things using cotton thread. I never forgot watching them in awe. Then, 40 years ago my girlfriend was crocheting a shawl. I told her I always wanted to learn how to crochet so she taught me the basics. I made my first shawl and then taught myself how to read patterns and make just about anything. My biggest accomplishment came when I made my first set of doilies using cotton thread for my Mother. She was so thrilled. She said it reminded her of the ones my Great Aunt Rosie and Great Aunt Day used to make. That was the greatest compliment I could ever get.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

pfindy said:


> When I was a child, my great aunts crocheted doilies and other delicate things using cotton thread. I never forgot watching them in awe. Then, 40 years ago my girlfriend was crocheting a shawl. I told her I always wanted to learn how to crochet so she taught me the basics. I made my first shawl and then taught myself how to read patterns and make just about anything. My biggest accomplishment came when I made my first set of doilies using cotton thread for my Mother. She was so thrilled. She said it reminded her of the ones my Great Aunt Rosie and Great Aunt Day used to make. That was the greatest compliment I could ever get.


That is why I learned to crochet. It was helping to pass on something that came from behind me somewhere in our family history. My middle daughter is now crocheting ... so it has now been passed along to another generation. Hopefully, her daughter will learn and pass it forward, too.


----------



## pollyjim (Dec 1, 2011)

When I was 5 years old, I had a bone disease that forced me off my feet for 6 months. I was a very active child and my mom needed to find a way to keep me occupied, so she taught me to knit. I have continued knitting throughout my life. When I graduated from college, my grandmother gave me a needlework book. From that, I taught myself to crochet. Now I do both - mostly for charity or my grandchildren. I always feel great with yarn in my hands!


----------



## pfindy (Oct 4, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> pfindy said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a child, my great aunts crocheted doilies and other delicate things using cotton thread. I never forgot watching them in awe. Then, 40 years ago my girlfriend was crocheting a shawl. I told her I always wanted to learn how to crochet so she taught me the basics. I made my first shawl and then taught myself how to read patterns and make just about anything. My biggest accomplishment came when I made my first set of doilies using cotton thread for my Mother. She was so thrilled. She said it reminded her of the ones my Great Aunt Rosie and Great Aunt Day used to make. That was the greatest compliment I could ever get.
> ...


You are very lucky to have a daughter to teach. I have no children, but I am hoping that some day either my nieces/nephews or great nieces/nephews will want to learn. I make things for them all the time. Maybe it will evidentially rub off.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I remember my mother used to do crocheting around linen handkerchiefs. We would sit on the step and chairs at night after dinner,and she did it. The neighbors that seen her do this loved it. When she would finish one she would give it to who ever.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

does anyone know anyone who did this..


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

The impending birth of my first child, and the love of creativity in several mediums.


----------



## Iltcrft (Jun 12, 2011)

I broke my leg at 12 years old skating. I couldn't go to school (bathroom was down stairs and with a full length cast I couldn't get down them) so I did my school work then was bored. My mother taught me to knit which was not an easy task because she is right handed and I an left handed but we made and I made my first pair of 2 needle mittens.
Wanda


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

That's too bad about the people keeping your things. I knit hats for the local chemo hospital and they are always happy to see me come in. I know that they go to the patients because I can drop in anytime, and I always check the hat and wig room to see what they are choosing so if a hat stays in the drawers for a couple of months I know not to make that style or color again -- but that has only happened once or twice.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

My mother and both grandmothers crocheted, one GM taught me to shuttle tat at 13, and it was just something that I was always exposed to. I taught myself how to knit. I didn't have a chance on NOT doing it.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I taught my self to knit when I was in High school. I wanted to make something for my teacher who was expecting a baby that year. I made a baby blanket of yellow yarn since I didn't know whether it was a boy or a girl. I then made a sweater for my self and a sweater and scarf for my younger sister.Then I got married and kids came along , and knitting got pushed to the side as I had a child that had many medical visits due to his being underweight and under size for his age. It was due to kidney disease that he was born with. At age 23 he had to have a kidney transplant.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Please tell me if anyone can read what I write, I don't know if I am doing it right.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

My mother and grandmother taught me how to crochet when I was young enough to hold a needle. I learned to knit at 9 or so when a girl scout I knew needed to teach someone how to knit to earn her badge. I stopped doing both until I was a young adult and friends started to have babies and get married and I wanted to make gifts and blankets like my Mom had. Now, at 50, knitting is my daily meditation/relaxation/way of life.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

I always wanted to know how to sew, knit, and crochet so I could make things for myself and other people, too. Seemed like everyone had such neat stuff, and I didn't. Mother taught me to embroider when I was very young; I also did chicken scratch, smocking, etc. My mother-in-law showed me how to do a chain stitch and a single crochet when I stayed with her after she had a heart attack. I got a book and taught myself the rest. A neighbor taught me to knit after I had gall bladder surgery. Unfortunately I'm not very good at it because I seldom practice! All kinds of handwork are fun and special to me.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> does anyone know anyone who did this..


I can read your post just fine. Yes we had to finish a hankie in school. Made only a few after that. How can you compete with Kleenex. Hahahaha


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was about 8 years old. I remember taking my knitting to school to work on during recess in the long winter months in Wisconsin. There were a few girls who also knew how to knit and we'd share patterns and techniques.

My mother died three years ago and since my own daughter had no interest in learning to knit, I decided to pass down my knitting legacy by volunteering to teach an after school class of 5th graders how to knit. I wasn't sure I could do that, but every single one of them 'got it' and made a scarf, then slippers. I could tell that one little girl would take knitting into her future - she just loved it. 

The little girls were hilarious to be with and I'm sure I received more than I gave by doing that.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Andy, your work is beautiful!! I've just learned to put socks together, never mind making them look good. And scarves--well, we won't mention them. But yes, I remember the string on the mittens and I still think it's a great idea. Those things are expensive, whether you make them or buy them ! Some of those old ideas were good ones, huh? But your socks--they're gorgeous!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you I did not know if I was posting right Merry Christmas andm a health knitting New YEar


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was maybe 8 or 9. She crocheted Afghans for people, and did it while she wached TV. I learned pretty quickly. She taught me to sew, too. Which has been a very valuable skill to me!

As an adult, I wanted to knit. My mother was unable to teach me, she's one of those people that will just fuss at you, so I couldnt learn from her. One of her friends taught me. At first I learned continental style, then converted to the American way.


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I contracted asthma when I was about 9 years old and I was hyper-active before hyper-activity was a recognized affliction. These two are a deadly combination. In an effort to keep me calm, my grandmother gave me a crochet hook and a skein of yarn, and showed me the chain stitch. She left me alone in my bedroom for about two hours. From the skein I created a huge mound made up of one continuous fluffy chain. We took this apart, made a ball of yarn and I was given a pair of knitting needles and it was destiny for me. By the time I was ready to start my second sweater I was introduced to a cable hook. It was a match made in heaven! I took off and Ive never looked back. This was 50+ years ago. Ive tried other hobbies and theyve been fine, but knitting has always been my passion. Thanks Granny!!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I first learnd when I was in high school which was about 40 years ago. My mother worked as a waitress and she used her tips to buy yarn for me. She said it was her way of keeping me off the streets and getting into trouble. I did quick on and off but enjoy it vey much. Especially now that we have a new granddaughter! My mind is going all the time as to what to knit her next. The only regret I have is not lerning how to crochet. My mother crochet quite a bit. I only wished I would have paid more attention back then to learn from her.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

wow 13 pages of responses. I'll have to come back and read all of them later i'm really interested in this topic but i have christmas gifts to finish so i'll read on sun. I started knitting because everyone in my family has a craft they like to do and are REALLY good at but me. o one has done knitting since my great grandmothers passed so i decided to give it a shot and teach myself. An aquaintance knitted with great skill she got me started with casting on and knits and purls and i have taught myself how to read patterns and more complex stitches and thanks to the web sie and youtube for helping out as well. Now i can keep up with the crocheting machine that is my older sister and love every minute of it. I love to read but books can be expensive when you read a paperback a day and a hardcover in two. knitting takes me longer and books ge stretched out because i'm knitting more. I will knit til i can't hold the needles anymore and look forward to making things for my family and hopefully something for my self one of these days.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

No one in my family could do any needle arts at all, so I learned little more than how to sew on a button at home. But in junior high school my favorite teacher offered a short class in knitting, and I loved it right away and have never quit. Later I learned embroidery, needlepoint, crochet and quilting, but knitting is still my favorite.
Purly Girly


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

I think all of us have tried a little of this and that
and kitting seems to work the best
happy holidays


----------



## Tisha.CA (Aug 17, 2011)

My wonderful Aunt Do-Do (Doris) was the talented one who inspired me to begin crocheting many, many years ago.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

my mother crochet grandma crochet and sewed they're motto was if you want to learn something learn it on your own I'm just glad grandma taught me how to cook


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I love this post..
As a child..growing up in Arizona in a very abusive dysfunctional home..church was my refuge..Wonderful loving Christian people that paid for my education at a private Christian Grade School..(also paid for my sister and brother)
Back then they knew we were being abused but no one interferred..that was the way back then..at that same church..Bible Chapel..the school name was Bible Chapel Christian Grade School in Phoenix, Arizona...We were not allowed to go to Girl or Boy Scouts..so our church had an alternative..Pioneer Girls and Boys..
There I learned basic weaving aka potholders, basic sewing, crocheting and knitting.....etc.
As the years passed..we went to live with my maternal grandmother..She raised 5 children during the depression..and was a very talented sewer..she taught me how to tear apart a vest and skirt..cut a new pattern and make a new set...that was amazing..
My paternal grandmother was a seamstress professionally..she would sew for others, Western Shirts, ballet costumes etc...Neither grandmother had beyond a grade school education..but they were so talented and wise.
Soon my step-father was deployed to Germany with the AirForce..and we followed early 60's...
enroute to going to Germany we lived with his parents on the farm in Idaho...his mother taught me to crochet DC granny square to make a beautiful cardigan..varigated colors of browns and beige..gave me confidence to teach myself to read patterns and so much more..doileys, afghans etc.
While in Germany over 5yrs..I became a VERY young military bride...a neighbor helped me with my knitting and the rest of the passion is history...over the years I have always had some knitting or crocheting project going...that was my obsession.

Hugs and God Bless us all,

Camilla


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

at least you had that we all need something positive in our lives then again we learn from the bad too


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

WWII was on and I was 14. The knitting lady at the end of the block came to me and said, "We all have to do what we can for the military. I need you need to knit a sweater."

I'd never had a needle or yarn in my hand but when you don't know something is impossible, you just go ahead and do it and I did.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

NO I DID A LOT OF RIPPING OUT ON THINGS OVER THE YEARS BUT RE READING DIRECTIONS AND TRY TRY AGAIN IF IT WASN'T RIGHT WHO BUT ME KNEW IT ? I ALSO TAUGHT 2 OF MY 3 DAUGHTERS TO KNIT AND OR CROCHET ONE REFUSED TO LEARN, THEY ALSO DID SOME EMBROIDERY WORK TOO, FOR GIRL SCOUTS A BADGE. AS I WAS BY MY GRANDMOTHER. HER WORK WAS AS PERFECT ON THE BACK AS THE FRONT , I NEVER ACHIEVED THAT THO. BUT SHE WAS BORN IN 1880 WHEN WOMEN DID A LOT OF IT. THIS GRAND MOTHER ALSO SEWED LEATHER GLOVES WITH FUR LINNINGS DURING WW2 FOR A GLOVE SHOP ONE OF VERY FEW WHO COULD DO IT. SHE WAS A WONDERFUL GRAND MOTHER, BUT YOU OBEY HER LIKE A PARENT AND SHE EXPECTED YOU TO SO YOU DID.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I only started "real" knitting about 5 or 6 years ago. Prior to that for about 2 or 3 years I "knitted" on the Knifty Knitter loom. I had a friend who did the "real" knitting and she seemed to enjoy it and made a lot of nice things. However, I was afraid it would be too hard. That's why I took up the Knify Knitter. I never had any knitting experience prior to that. I actually ended up doing the "real" knitting because I eventually I decided I wanted to learn to do it. I bought a book about the basics of knitting and taught myself. I've continued to learn on my own by looking things up on the internet, watching You Tube videos and, more recently, learning some things on KP. I really enjoy knitting now and find it very relaxing.


----------



## LakeLady8186 (Jun 18, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> Please tell me if anyone can read what I write, I don't know if I am doing it right.


Yes, I am seeing it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I started knitting as a young teen because I was kinda crafty to begin with and my cousin was learning to knit. It looked like fun. However, my mother was a perfectionist, and if she spotted a mistake, no matter how many rows back, she would make me rip it out. And she was highly critical as well. Disheartening and discouraging to say the least, so I took up embroidery, which my mother did NOT know anything about and therefore could not critique very well, though Lord knows she tried. I did knit a scarf and hat for my fiancee in college, but that was the last thing I knit until a few months ago, a mere 40 year hiatus. I picked it up again because my daughter knit a perfectly gorgeous baby sweater as a gift, and I decided to give it a go again. Since I allowed myself to make mistakes while I got into the groove, so to speak, I discovered I really enjoy it. And I have frogged some mistakes, but it's my choice. When my daughter was young, perhaps 10 or so, she wanted to learn how to knit and crochet. No way was I going to let Grandma teach her, so I took her to a handicrafts store in our little town and asked one of the ladies there to teach her. I paid her a nominal fee, and when I look back, I see that she enjoyed it as much or more than my daughter. That was a definite win-win.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I remember asking my mother to teach me to knit when I was about 10. I don't remember seeing anyone in the family knit, but I must have seen someone knitting. For some reason she had to correct me a lot because I was knitting "left handed'. In my 50's a friend taught me continental style. I have a feeling I was probably doing something like that way back when!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

got that right and it's in your blood


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

When I was 16, I wanted to make my boyfriend a college scarf, so my mother taught to knit the garter stitch. It worked out pretty well except I started out with 40 stitches and ended with forty 45. I haven't been without some form of handwork since then. I taught my self to purl, and then I learned how to sew. I did crewel embroidery, and then needlepoint and counted cross stitch. For a long while, I quilted, but my hands are getting older. The funny thing is I always come back to knitting, and I have to do something to save my hands, so I alternate knitting with crocheting. I love this site. It is very inspiring


----------



## magthecat (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm a nurse in labor and delivery from louisisana, so one crazy late fall I decided to do a little travel nursing, and was going stir crazy- never ever experienced snow in's. The good ladies in Worland WY taught me to needlepoint and knit to help keep myself busy.It was the best community of ladies working at that hospital. And when I got home, the little nursery ladieswere knitting /crocheting for premies whose parents needed memories. It touched my heart and now I'm back into it.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

needle work will do that i tore my hand up trying to learn cross stitching


----------



## GHBELL (Dec 22, 2011)

I started knitting a year ago at Christmas. My son called me from Afghanistan to wish me a Merry Christmas. He said they were freezing. It was 15 degrees and most guys didn't know to dress for the cold. I could not stand the thought of my son and others being cold and I was in a warm house with a wood stove. It took me a week to knit my first hat. By September, I had knit over 30 hats for a military charity and various other things. I love knitting and I am never without it. I knit on my coffee and lunch breaks. I carry a project in my purse so if I have to wait for more then a couple of minutes I am knitting.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

good for you I'm sure your work was appreciated by many service men and women


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

I have always had a interest in fiber arts. My mother taught me to embroider when I was 8 years old and my grandmother taught me to sew at a young age. Neither could knit or crochet and I wanted to learn. So I taught myself to do both at the age of 10. I have been embroidering, sewing, crocheting and knitting since then. In 1999 I had to have carpal tunnel release done in both hands and had to cut back drastically on all my fiber arts for almost a year. And now, as soon as I finish a project, I MUST start another!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my KP friends!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

same here happy holidays


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

My mother in law taught me the basics......I got a simple childs book from the library and made a bag then found Knitted babes in the library.....that did it. I love making dolls......Had that book awhile then got a used copy from a large book store and I was off.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

ever hear of knit toys by Natalie Craig it's a great book
borrowed the book from the library when i went back someone stole the books


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I have several handkerchiefs that were gifts, all with crocheted edging.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Sylvia Strawbridge said:


> Andy, when you learn to make those mittens, please show me how!!! I made my son a beautiful hat and scarf for this winter out of a beautiful green heather yarn, and have enough for mittens as you describe, but I'm chicken!!!!
> Merry Christmas all and thank you for this wonderful sharing group!!!!
> Syl
> who is still snuggled in bed with her two Dalmatians reading email and putting off getting up and busy!!


There are great soft cover booklets on knitting mittens. I purchased one since I was clueless when it came to knitting mittens and I was shocked at how easy they are to knit.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> You can do anything. There are so many sites online with videos. Just start and see where it takes you. These are just three of the items I have made and when I started them I had know idea how they would come out. Especially the multicolored scarf. I took a lace cable pattern from some magazine and changed it a little and added a border to it and used up my leftovers. I had no clue it woud come out as nice as it did. I should put a string on it as many people are eyeing it. LOL


Andy, being a corrections officer you must find this knitting tremendously calming. More power to you and God Bless!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> from the old books i've read the british used to teach the girls needle work when they had one room schools


My maternal Grandmother was the first person to introduce me to knitting, at the age of about 8. It was very basic and in the German style of holding the yarn in the left hand since this was in Poland (but she was German). From my mother I acquired the love of symmetry in fine thread doily crochet also introduced to me at a young age but then also reinforced in school. Our homeroom teacher (in Poland) would sit with the girls in our class and show us how to thread crochet to promote our fine hand eye coordination and other motor skills. Grandma also showed me how to sew and crazy-quilt. I forgot about these handcrafts until my late teenage years when college and other pressures forced me to find stress relief in positive ways. Following my marriage, I went back to all these things but knitting and crocheting are my favorites. I cannot sit and not do something with my hands. It is the best stress relief for me. Besides, my relatives and friends are kept warm by the items I make for them, so I quess it also promotes good will. Merry Christmas!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I saw a sweater on the cover of Vogue and the pattern was inside, I bought the magazine and after making a few pot holders decided to try it. I was so young that I didn't know it should be hard, just followed the pattern line by line and did make the sweater. Been in love with knitting ever since. Oh yes I did get a learn how book before I started.


----------



## CLewis (Dec 9, 2011)

I was bored and wanted to learn something new. And I LOVE IT!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

My mother taught me to crochet when I was 10, but I didn't know she was a very good knitter until I was in my 30s. Shortly before she passed away, Mom told me that knitting socks for the entire family had been her chore while growing up, and therefore she did not enjoy it. But crochet was fun for her, so she taught my sisters and me to crochet. Ahh! Had she only taught me to knit socks!


----------



## wannabknitter (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for asking! My grandmother knitted slippers out of old nylons. My mother knitted socks for us 5 kids. Back then, I appreciated none of it. I longed for store bought. Fast forward 40 years and I just finished my first pair of grandmas slippers. I learned to knit 2 years ago from my best friend. I watched her take an ordinary ball of yarn and turn it into something beautiful. I love my harmony needles and all variegated yarn. I don't knit hard stuff, just slippers and scarves. Keeps me busy and very happy. I am very,very rich in yarn. My mom still knits socks and my 13 year old daughter loves and appreciates the workmanship Wish I was as smart as her at that age. Better late than never!!


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

My mother didn't knit till she was in her 50's but I also (like Nitcronut) have a flashback of knitting in the street outside our house so think it has to have been one of my 2 older sisters who taught me.This was when I was about 7. I know it was war time and we used to knit with the skewers which you could get from the butchers! Pretty thick I remember but knitting needles were very hard to come by. Also remember knitting with cotton and match sticks.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I have always loved anything to do with crafting, the more things I learn the better I like it. I love being able to make things that are useable, love putting my own colorways together to make something unique.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

hello my dad got me started with a spool and four knials and then a loom with potholders i never picked up the needles till i was in my 20 and my mom died i had our guardian teach me then i could not do it so i put it down till the iraq war and people were sending hats i only made dishcloths... dh is making me a plastic loom for christmas so now i can do a knit loom scarf i just finished one on the hat circular loom yesterday... it is round tube like i love how long it is it is over a yard long...


----------



## yukonjack46 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have always had busy hands (to keep me out of trouble.) I have always loved to learn new things and my Mom crochet when I was growing up but she done it with the little yarn (I could see it then) But in the winter months not much to do, I have a woodworking shop but not very well heated so my wife(2nd) was sitting crocheting(with the little stuff, still can't see it) so ask if she would show me how. So I went to Walmart and got some supply's (big yarn, I can see it) and with the internet(great videos) I am now crocheting, knitting, and plastic canvas and my next venture is quilting.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

How is knitting different for a left-hander since both hands are used anyway"


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Christi said:


> My mother in law taught me the basics......I got a simple childs book from the library and made a bag then found Knitted babes in the library.....that did it. I love making dolls......Had that book awhile then got a used copy from a large book store and I was off.


Would love to see some of your dolls. Can you post picts-thank you.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> How is knitting different for a left-hander since both hands are used anyway"


I'm left handed and made sure that I learned to knit with my right hand because like you say both hands are used. I'm really glad I did because I have trouble with my wrist and elbow on my left hand and by using my right I'm taking the pressure off my left hand. It was awkward at first but I think probably no more then anyone first learning to knit. This didn't really answer your question did it? Sorry it's early here.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I come from a family of artists and I am an artist myself. My Mother not only painted,nshe was a very creative and talented crafted. I inherited her need to "make stuFf. The bottom line is, I am happiest when I am making something. I paint, I teach art, I sew, and for me, knitting is a way to excersise my need for a creative outlet. While not making a huge mess. I love it.


----------



## deeknitterfmks (Dec 20, 2011)

I learned to crochet from my catholic house mother in boarding school. What a stress reliever it was. After I got married we went that first Christmas to Vermont to meet his folks. My daughter from a previous marriage didn't have any mittens and that far in the season there were none to be purchased. My mother-in-law sat me down and taught me to knit two neddle mittens. She knit american style and I couldn't stand it. Those 2 pair of mittens were the only thing I knitted until 3 yrs later. While stationed in Germany we went to a friend's house and his German wife was knitting continental style. She showed me how and since then that is how I knit. The one exception is when knitting with two colors. Then I knit both styles at once. I have loved knitting and crocheting all these years. With the kids young it depended on how much time I had. Now, at 55, I can knit or crochet as often and much as my carpel tunnel allows. I usually get in a few rows a night. Always take the time to show others how to do it. We almost lost these arts a few years ago and then it became cool again. LEt's not risk it again. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

When i was a small child i was, ok I admit it now, HELL ON WHEELS! I was always climbing, everything from doors to mountains. I was so scabbed up all the time from my adventures my brothers called me scabs or the buttless wonder, because i was so tiny. My father even built a playpen in the backyard that was 9 feet high, with a door and latch on it. they would put me in the playpen with all my toys and my table and chairs, but I stacked everything on top of the table and climbed out of that. So when at age 6 i took my mother's car keys and took my little sister and had her run the gas, and brake peddles while i steered.. and ran into the corner of our house and over my Dad's new lawnmower...That was it, My mother sat me down with a crochet hook and knitting needles and said..idle hands are the Devil's workshop..lol...I bet I crocheted a chain a mile long that summer..and from then on, knitting and crocheting have been my saving grace...although My Mother said that her real daughter was replaced with an angel...hehehehehe


----------



## deeknitterfmks (Dec 20, 2011)

Very cool. After reading the replies to this inquiries it is amazing that parents now don't teach their kids something to do with their hands. Probably be a lot more kids doing without medicine and are still calm and focused now. DeeKnitter fm KS


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

When I was 5 years old and living in the lower east side of Manhattan, I used to watch the women tatting and crocheting. I had no desire to learn tatting so I paid no attention to the way they were doing it. However, years later while looking at the projects in my Learn How book I discovered tatting. At that time I was experimenting with thin crochet thread. All I succeeded in doing was knots. One day when I was going to work I saw a woman tatting in the seat next to me on the subway train. I met her for 5 consecutive times when I finally understood how to do this work. After that I never saw her again. I think God provided her. Incidentally she was from a Scandinavian country here on a visit.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My Grandmother taught my brother and I to knit when I was 12. I've picked it up and put it down many times. Early in 2000 I took a wool spinning class and after that spinning and knitting has been my passion.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I learned to crochet when I was younger and did it off and on. When I was getting divorced a few years ago I started crocheting again like crazy! Made afghans for everyone!
A couple years ago I wanted to challenge myself and I taught myself to knit. Getting better at it and trying new things. I find it to be a great stress reliever in a very hectic world!


----------



## Blkrose (Dec 14, 2011)

I was about 9, when i asked my grandmother to show me how to do what she was doing (crocheting). The short attention span kicked in, and i got up to go back outside to play. She made me sit back down, and in about two hours, I had made a nice one-color granny square. I was literally hooked! Some time later I had seen her knitting, and didn't wait for me to ask. She handed me a ball of beige yarn and two #2 pencils. It's now about 40 years later, I bought a for-real pair of needles. Let the games begin!


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

i learned to knit as a teen.got into it when my boys were young,they needed blankets so i started knitting afghans havent stopped since.


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

It was 30 years ago when I was about 23/24 and my then boyfriend said to take up knitting and knit him some nice things... and I did, and made him lovely sweaters...and countless lovely other things and I have not stopped. I do a little bit of crochet and am just exploring it as a newbie and it is a change from knitting.But knitting is still the Number One excuse for building up incredible stashes of yarn in the house !!


----------



## Hoosier Grandma (Oct 14, 2011)

My Mom knitted and I begged her to teach me. I'm glad I learned how to know to knit. I'm a lefty but it hasn't caused any problems learning. I do struggle with crocheting though. I am 56 now, have been knitting since I was around 10 or so. My daughter never had any desire to learn to knit.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

I GOT STARTED WATCHING MY MOM CROCHET one day mY AUNT GUARDIAN TOLD ME SHE WOULD TEACH ME I COULD NOT GET THE HANG OF IT THEN I HEAR ABOUT THE GI'S IN IRAQ NEEDING KNIT SOCKS OR HATS AND THEY WERE ONLY GONNA LET ME IF I KNITTED I TRIED THE KNIT ST... I DID DISHCLOTHS AND I DIDNT DO SO GOOD SO I WENT BACK TO CROCHET AND FOUND A GROUP THAT WOULD LET ME CROCHET THEM I DID THIRTEEN DID TWO FOR DH AND ONE NOW FOR ME... ON A LOOM it took way longer than crochet did
IM ON A SCARF KICK NOW...


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Try going to YouTube and look for videos on learning to crochet. Haven't tried it myself, but a friend learned to knit with that. I'm going to try that and some other things on YouTube!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

they are fun and easy to make I am on a cowl kick everyone I know is getting one


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy hunting


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

If I stayed up to sunrise I may finished reading all the wonderful comments. Jumping ahead to page seventeen Ill just say a few words about myself. Mother tried to teach me around 8 but I was such a tomboy I couldnt stick with it. Always knitted into a tight spot and couldt move the needles. Sometime in my twenties I tried to teach myself...well I did crochet but not knit. From there on out it just wasnt the thing for my age group of female friends to be caught doing. Oh that was soooooo old lady stuff to be doing. Geeeez why did I let those thoughts rule my life. Dumb, dumb!!! Well here I am retired and not so stupid...I will do what I want. Sure took me awhile huh? Just wish I had more time to devote to knitting. Must put aside time for myself and enjoy.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

I was taught the very basics by my mother but it was when expecting my first child that I tried patterns .After that every new baby I had (5 more)all had brand new cardigans and coats .Pram covers etc.
I lost interest totally for many years ,got it back recently for some new hobby to occupy my mind.I got a book last week for beginners but it is not at all instructive,I think it will be perfect for when I know what I am doing to start with.
Only now realised I have never made anything for myself except on a sewing machine


----------



## knitnpurl4u (Nov 22, 2011)

When I was a teenager my mom, who was born without her left hand, taught me how to knit and crochet. She was an amazing woman. My first attempt at knitting was a black and white ski sweater done in stockinette on small needles. I even put in an invisable zipper. I still can't believe I did it. I got a lot of wear out of it but never became a good skier.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

A crochet site led me to KP and all of the stunning, amazing, glorious, incredible works shown here led me to return to knitting to create my first knitting in 44+ years. It is almost done and I hope to post a photo soon. ps That first afghan still being used by the new babies in the family.

What got you started?[/quote]

I believe in teaching the younger generation knitting since I was successful in teaching my then 4 year old daughter to knit. However, when I tried to teach my granddaughter, she was so impatient and wouldn't practice. To this day she can't knit nor does she want to.

:-(


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

In 1971, as a young military wife, a friend and I taught ourselves to knit so we could do sweaters for our toddlers. I knitted two sweaters, then never knitted again till about 5 years ago when I was planning my retirement. Wanted some way to keep busy in case I got bored. Well, knitting opened up a whole new world for me. Let's just say, I am never bored and now realize that retirement is a full time job. Busier than I''ve ever been.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

My other would tell me to grab my bag with my yarn in it. My mother taught me how to crochet and knit,it kept me out of trouble,when we went to visit someone I had to take that bag.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

When I was teaching in public school, I taught all my students to crochet. It was fun for all of us. Then along came TAKS, so no more crochet. I feel like it took away a lot of our kids' creativity and all the things they could learn with a crochet hook and some yarn--patience, hand/eye coordination, following directions, having fun, making something for themselves and/or someone else, etc. I really miss it. (I live and taught in Texas, for those who aren't familiar with TAKS.)


----------



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to watch my grandmother crochet doilies when I was young. It got me interested in crocheting. I probably started in my preteens. Can't remember exactly when. But my mother gave me a booklet printed back in 1948 (before I was born). I still have the booklet. It has instructions for learning to crochet, knit, and tatting.
I learned to crochet from this booklet. First I made doilies, then I made granny squares. When I was in my early 20's I crocheted a baby layette from the book. I also remember making an Afgan throw. In my mid 20's I learned to knit from this booklet. I knitted myself a sweater and then I have been knitting off and on ever since. Now I knit while watching TV. I usually have a project going all the time now. I don't crochet much anymore as it seems to hurt my arthyritus more than knitting.
I have made all my kids and grandkids something for Christmas this year; socks, mitts, scarves, and hats.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I want to wish everyone a merry Christmas and a happy health knitting new year.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mary Ruth said:


> When I was teaching in public school, I taught all my students to crochet. It was fun for all of us. Then along came TAKS, so no more crochet. I feel like it took away a lot of our kids' creativity and all the things they could learn with a crochet hook and some yarn--patience, hand/eye coordination, following directions, having fun, making something for themselves and/or someone else, etc. I really miss it. (I live and taught in Texas, for those who aren't familiar with TAKS.)


What is TAKS?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

What is task.I never heard of it.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry I mean task.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I must be getting tired .again I typed the wrong word I meant to type tais.


----------



## Marykate (Dec 19, 2011)

I got interested in knitting at age 8. I saw my mom knitting a sweater and wanted to learn how, so she taught me. I can now finally follow a pattern without any problems. Later on at age 13 I decided to learn how to crochet. I have crocheted an afghan and found that crocheting is pretty cool. However, Knitting will always be my favorite hobby.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

my mother started me at the age of two as I had an operation on my eyes to try and restorre some more sight and I was totally bored so she thought I could do it by feel knitted my teddy a cape and have been knitting ever since over 50 years now and all my children can knit including my son


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a test the kids have to pass before they can be sent on to the next grade in school. A big bother, if you ask most TX teachers. All the time is spent on studying for that, and all funding, etc. is pretty much determined by it as well. It is supposed measure progress on essential learning skills. The problem with it is there is little or no time left for anything else in the classroom. Even kids in special education programs (which is what I taught) are required to take it on their level. It isn't that hard, but everyone is scared of it because so much emphasis is placed on it. If a school doesn't place at a certain level, the school is put on probation. Failure to meet standards can result in the state taking over the school. Even though that doesn't happen often, it is scary, and everyone worries about it. It leaves little room for creativity, although many teachers are very creative and get the job done in an interesting and effective manner. At our school (we have been in the top level for many years now) we have teachers who are able to do that. We have a great school system in Sundown, TX.


----------



## sanell (Dec 19, 2011)

My 8yr old son died, and I could not sleep - needed something quiet to do thru the night and knitting was the best thing for me. That was 25yrs ago, and knitting continues to comfort and relax me.
ellen


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

I moved to New Mexico and got cold. I tend to be poor anyway but the price of good sweaters, socks and scarves horrified me when I thought of actually buying clothes. The work was mediocre even on expensive knits off the rack and I couldn't find colors that will do. So a few years ago I decided that if I want it, I have to make it and relearned the basics from books. One thing leads to another and I keep learning. I am learning more than I am knitting, but the knowledge always comes in handy, it just sorta seeps in and emerges when I need it. My mother and grandmother taught me the basics when I was really young.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I needed something to take the worry off my mind about all the bad operations that were coming for my sweet wife. I was going out of my mind with worry and not sleeping at all well. She is nearly through it all three years later, just lymphoma PT then she will be past all the bad times. My car was finally going to the hospital all by itself after all those trips.


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

I was going on 15 and learned I was going to be a big sister for the first time. My initial "project" was a pair of baby bootees which turned out big enough to fit not just my baby sister but a couple of others at the same time. Fortunately time and a passion for knitting has enabled me to make things that will fit just one person at a time.


----------



## AnnKnits (Oct 19, 2011)

I always wanted to knit the checkerboard slippers my grandmother made. Plus I like to "make" things and give them to others for blessing them. I love the yarns and the creativity plus portablility------lots of challenge, options, never boreing (unless I WANT to do the same thing over and over)


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

AnnKnits said:


> I always wanted to knit the checkerboard slippers my grandmother made. Plus I like to "make" things and give them to others for blessing them. I love the yarns and the creativity plus portablility------lots of challenge, options, never boreing (unless I WANT to do the same thing over and over)


So.. how's your checkerboard slippers coming along? My 6 grandkids loved the ones they got for Christmas. I also FINALLY finished a crocheted afghan that I started a couple about 4 years ago. It's been hibernating because sewing the seams takes so long. It was a mile a minute full sized afghan. So many seams.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

What are checker board slippers.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> What are checker board slippers.


YouTube video showing techniques. Search for gwilson939 or phentex checkerboard slippers. Pattern is found on ravelry.com


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very good looking I never heard of them. Keep up the good work, happy new year.


----------



## knitnpurl4u (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I started knitting at the age of 8 my mum taught both my sisters and myself. My eldest sister taught me to crochet the Boxing Day in 1970, I was more asleep than awake but I managed to learn and have never forgotten.


----------



## mpfeifer (Nov 26, 2011)

I had an aunt when I was young that was an amazing knitter. She created her own sweater patterns with our favorite characters. She showed me how then but I never quite got it. Years later a fellow teacher made some items and my interest was reborn. I picked up a book and all she had tried to teach me came back. A Passion was born. I love to make knitted toys just like my aunt did. I have taught my elementary students how to knit for the last 8 years. Our local cancer hospital has received the beautiful prayer shawls they have made. Knitting is a gift to ourselves and others.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

mpfeifer, I think what you are doing is truly wonderful. As a retired educator I taught many of the adults in my last school to knit. Two of them started an after school group with middle school students. I also have an 8 year old grandaughter who learned to knit in an after school program. She loves knitting but she tells me they are not offering knitting this year. They live in a different state.She has also picked up some skills from a church youth group.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My grandsons have a male to teach them to knit at their school if they want to learn, as they lose interest when I try to teach them.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I'm from Brooklyn- Sheepshead Bay/ Brighton. My mom taught me to corchet when I was in kindergarten. I was 4 years old and it was winter. I was home because we had half days. She had a lot of wool from ripped sweaters and so she taught me to make the granny squares and we made an afghan, which I still have. When I was aobut 10 the older girl int he bungalow colony were knitting sweaters and wouldn't include me in their group. I was lonely and so my mom had to teach me how to knit so I could join them. I learned how to knit and cast on- thumb method which made a big loop between stitches. A few years ago I learned long- tail and about 6 different ones. That summer I dind't get past the back part of that sweater and never did the arm holes. It was a dark navy blue on #8 straight needles. But crochet was my favorite. Years later, when I moved to Paris and forgot to bring a blanket or a hat, I bought a crochet hook and made a blanket from granny squares in acrylic. I shipped it back home when I moved back to Brooklyn. My mom was very surprised. I also crocheted a hat and mailed one back to my mom. She wore it proudly and couldn't believe that I figured it out by myself. Then it got cold in Paris and in the yarn store I found a book -Penguin in English. I bought some light blue mixed yarn mohair, rabbit, wool, with bits of tan and white. I knitted a very long cardigan with shoulder epilets. I didn't know how to do raglan shoulders, so I made them straight- dropped. I treasure that sweater and still wear it on special occasions. My mother couldn't believe I had knitted it by myself without any assitance. Then I made a pullover with a yarn over stich that I learned from some lady from Florida who was staying in my hotel in Israel . I love that sweater because it's soft mohair in a lilac yarn with bits of tan. I stopped knitting and crocheting when I moved back to Brooklyn from overseas. Work consumed all my time. I started to knit and crochet again about 5 or 6years ago when I saw "meetup" on-line and they announced a group in a local record store called Virgin Records off w14th St. in Manhattan. It closed but the group continued and grew. Everyone in my dad's family knitted sweaters with cables. My dad's mom made him a grey vest with cables. I still have an orange mohair sweater with cables, and a vest in boucle that my mom had made me , in that velvety yarn that kept slipping off her needles because she didn't use the wooden ones). No one ever made socks or lace or cowls. My mom would have been amazed if she saw the 12 pairs of socks and the 4 cowls I have done in the past 3 years. I have made about 30 hats and 4 mobius cowls. It takes me an hour and a half to crochet a hat and 6 1/2 hours to knit one from the bottom up starting with the ribbing. If I use my friend's directions and knit top down, it takes me aobut 2 weeks off and on. When I was living in France, I decided I wanted to learn to make lace. I went to Le Puy in the south and learned from the nuns in a convent. They taught bobbin lace. Then I went to Italy to learn lace. I also went to Belguim but didn't get to learn there. I had a grilfriend living in Paris who insisted that I learn to crochet lace because she was making a bedspread in ecru cotton witht he Picot stitches on a double zero hook. I lost my patience after making a few feet! Crochet will always be my favorite.
I never really learned how to read patterns well. When I see a picture, I can make it as I am visual. I am getting better at patterns in both knit and crochet.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

She is in my prayers!!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

I learned bobbin lace but never tatting. They do it in Europe. I learned Bobbin lace from the nuns in So. France. I also learned Picot lace with a thin zero hook. Lace is lovely in crochet. My friend knits lace shawls and follows graphs and charts with each stitch. I don't have the patience. Crocheted lace is easier.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I just taught myself to make corcheted mittens. They are easier than knitted because you can crochet the thumb alongside the hand or leave a hole, chain across and finish the mitten and come back to do the thumb. My friend makes the thumb separately and sews it on. But to knit a mitten you have to put the thumb on a waste yarn and do the increases before you put the thumb on the waste yarn.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I was teaching kntting and crochet to a group of ladies who get welfare- public assistance, in a workshop twice a week for aobut 4 1/2 years. I got Chinese chopsticks 100 for aobut $1. I sharpened them in the pencil sharpener, sanded them, ran them over a candle to smooth them and had #3 knitting needles to give my students. Sometimes I put rubberbands on the ends to keep the stitches on them. Crochet hooks were bought.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

There is a group called http://www.theshipsproject.com and this lady Ellen collects hats from all over. She sends them to our troops overseas. She also send them to our ships and to the wounded who get medivac out to Germany and then stateside. It's cold on those helicopters. I just made her 3 acrylic hats to send in Feb. She asks that you send them the first week of the month. Look on the site I wrote. She also collects 100% woolen hats and neck gaiters for our ground troops in Afghanistan. Wool is fireproof, so it can be used for the hats. The acrylic hats are for the sailors on the ships and the wounded. She also collects rectangles 7in X7in to be made into afghans. It takes me 6 1/2 hours to knit a hat. She has simple directins on her site - cast on 88 stitches and do ribbing for 1 1/2in and then knit up until 8 inches and then decrease until the hat is 9 inches deep and bind off and sew together. The has are 22 inches in circumference and 9 inches deep.
Then there is another group which collects rectangles 6x9inches. Every 49 rectangles are sewn into an afghan and sent to our troops or to our military wounded in our hospitals. She closed that membership group because it got too large.
Then one of our Knitting Paradise members- Nina [email protected] live.com has a son-in-law in a troop of 1,000 and is asking for hats , blankets, etc. They are in Afghanistan.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

These stories are great! They bring back memories.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Try to crochet mittens. They are easier and faster. Takes me 3 hours to crochet a pair. You start in a circle or chain a circle and single crochet inside the circle. Then keep going round until it fits your 4 fingers. Then corchet down strainght . When you get to the thumb, you can crochet the thmb separately and sew it on.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Crochet mittens . They are faster. Start with a circle and keep going around until it fits the 4 fingers , then corchet straight down in half double crochet.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

When I taught kindergarten and first grade I took all the students' mittens and crocheted a long string and attached them, so they wouldn't lose them. The cord was long enough to go thru their coat sleeves and out the other side. The mothers appreciated my crocheting.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

These stories are really great. You have a tremendious history. Mon's are ususlly our first teachers. Unfortunately when I learned to crochet my mother did not crochet, but later in her life she she learned to crochet and I remember taking her to the yarn stores for her yarn. She made all of her children afgans for our beds. I learned to knit from a class I took. I tried to teach my mother as I was learning but she could not get it. It is interesting that I learned to crochet first but my knitting is much better.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I know many who learned to crochet first. I did. I find crocheting sweaters is faster than knitting them. When I taught ladies to knit & crochet in a workshop for people on public assistance, out of 15 students, only one decided to learn knitting. Crocheting was easier for them. The 2 needles intimidated them- coordinating them.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

knitting is slow for me and it causes my arms and neck to get very tense... the larger needles are good though i can crochet very fast sometimes... i cant get the hang of going in front and back and yarning over in the knit of things... takes me for ever but then im not as long with it as crochet...


renee greenberg said:


> Hi- I know many who learned to crochet first. I did. I find crocheting sweaters is faster than knitting them. When I taught ladies to knit & crochet in a workshop for people on public assistance, out of 15 students, only one decided to learn knitting. Crocheting was easier for them. The 2 needles intimidated them- coordinating them.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

they bring back memorys of people i talked to and crocheted with and my mom... thanks for the MEMORYS HE HE HUGS ME
my next project is gonna be a HUGLEE>>> have to wait till tomotrrow for new yarn...


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

What wonderful stories, My dad taught me to knit when I was 4 or 5, he showed me how to cast on, knit, purl, and cast off/bind off. But I never really picked up any knitting until I was 15 and ill with a bad case of the 'flu my mum went out and came back with some white angora yarn a knitting pattern of a jacket and the needles to use and I knit that jacket in the 3 weeks that I recovered from the 'flu. I had to quit knitting due to a shoulder injury back in 1997 so I taught myself how to cross stitch the design that got me interested is still waiting to be stitched and last year I got back into knitting because I wanted to knit socks and I taught myself to knit those on dpn's. Sorry this was so long


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- You reminded me that when I taught kindergarten & just before Christmas one year, I brought yarn to class & crocheted every student's mittens together on that chain. I also took their gloves & crocheted them into that chain, threaded the chain through their coat sleeves & out the other sleeve, so they could wear them. Their mothers were shocked & very grateful as they never lost a pair. I had bought a pair of red mittens for myself with that chain, probably in Macy's dept. store that year & that's where I got the idea. That was in 1990.
Three years ago I learned to knit mittens in Magic Loop . A friend, who is a very advanced knitter/designer taught me. I had to make 9 pairs of mittens & write down the directions each time, revising them, in order to learn. She tells you directions very quickly. She is very fast & sometimes impatient. She doesn't understand that I was a beginner in learning mittens. I have the 10th pair on my circulars, just past the ribbbing. 
This winter I decided to crochet mittens. I saw an easy pattern. I tried it, but didn't like making the thumb separate & then sewing it on. So I invented my own way of starting from the top down in a circle in single croceht, increasing, and then when my 4 fingers fit in, I crochet down straight to the thumb, then I get lazy & leave a hole & crochet down to the ribbing edge, or I go back & put in a thumb. At first my thumbs were too big. Then I began to make them smaller. I now have made 4 pairs. That's enough , added to the 9 knitted pairs and the 10th still on the knititng needles.
My mom taught me to corchet when I was 4 in the afternoons when my kindergarten was a half day. I learned to corchet afghan granny squares. She taught me how to knit , just the knit stitch when I was 10 because the other girls were knitting sweaters & wouldn't allow me to sit with them unless I knew how to knit. It was summer in the Catskill Mountains of NY. Other than reading, there wasn't much else to do. There wasn't any pool at the place where we stayed.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i started crocheting from my aunt. i was 18 when i learned. and i'm still doing it. 5 yrs. ago, i taught myself to knit.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

For me it was necessity. My baby boy outgrew his snowsuit in February. I couldn't find winter gear in the stores anywhere. It was all swimsuits and summer wear. I crocheted him a jacket because I couldn't find what I wanted. I can still crochet but don't much anymore. I'm more into knitting.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

BethChaya said:


> My grandmother got me started a long time ago. She lived with us and her rule was that if you weren't busy she would find something for you to do. She was an expert knitter and needleworker and made EVERYTHING available to do any craft we wanted. She also worked at a knitting shop so any time I wanted to start a new project, I got to go to the shop and pick out what I needed. I inherited her knitting basket and needles when she died and I bless her every day for teaching a five-year old how to knit. ( I am WAY past 5 now!)


My grandmother was like that too, if I complained of being bored there were always dishes to wash and floors to sweep.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I learned to knit after being downsized from my job of 17 years. After reading Debbie Macomber's novel set in a yarn shop, I decided to sign up for knitting lessons at the one here. A new world opened for me. Knitting was great therapy and helped me to cope with my situation. My young-adult daughter wanted to learn, so I bought her a series of lessons for her birthday. At that time, our relationship wasn't the best. Going to knitting group each Saturday was something we could do together. She learned much quicker than I did.


----------



## yvettegiesemann (Aug 9, 2011)

My grandmother was from Italy and made lots of beautiful thinks as they were subsistance farmers there and had to make everything even the material for their bed sheets/table cloths. When we visited her in Bklyn NY she taught me at elementry school age to crochet. Then in middle school we made knit slippers in a class. The crochet stuck and I have picked it up off an on thru the years. I still have the granny square afgan I made for myself when I was 16 (35years old now). I always have to keep my hands busy and it is great satisfaction to give the fruits of my labor to someone who enjoys it.


----------

